# Se entregó a la policia



## K2R

Hola:

Tengo una duda sobre: Se entregó a la policía.

¿Qué función gramatical tiene _a la policía_?


¡Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## gypsykatt1311

se tuvo que entregar a alguien , no?' en este caso fue a la policia....
espero entiendas el punto??'


----------



## K2R

La policía significa la autoridad, no la persona (no el policía, la policía):

El ladrón se entregó *a la policía*.


----------



## K2R

K2R said:


> La policía significa la autoridad, no la persona (no el policía, la policía):
> 
> El ladrón se entregó *a la policía*.


 
Quisiera saber si es posible:
El ladrón se entregó a la policía > El ladron se entregó a ella.


----------



## Jellby

K2R said:


> Hola:
> 
> Tengo una duda sobre: Se entregó a la policía.
> 
> ¿Qué función gramatical tiene _a la policía_?



Es objeto indirecto: Entregar algo (OD) a alguien (OI)

En este caso, el verbo es reflexivo por lo que el objeto directo es el mismo sujeto (señalado con "se").

Podría decirse "se entregó a ella", es gramaticalmente correcto, pero sería bastante poco frecuente.


----------



## K2R

Jellby said:


> Es objeto indirecto: Entregar algo (OD) a alguien (OI)
> 
> En este caso, el verbo es reflexivo por lo que el objeto directo es el mismo sujeto (señalado con "se").
> 
> Podría decirse "se entregó a ella", es gramaticalmente correcto, pero sería bastante poco frecuente.


 
¡Gracias! Quisiera saber si también es posible:

El ladrón se entregó a la policía > El ladrón se le entregó.


----------



## K2R

En este contexto tengo otro ejemplo:

Se entregó en cuerpo y alma a la música.

Quisiera saber la transformación correcta:
Se entregó en cuerpo y alma a ella.
Se le entregó en cuerpo y alma.

¡Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## K2R

Jellby said:


> Es objeto indirecto: Entregar algo (OD) a alguien (OI)
> 
> En este caso, el verbo es reflexivo por lo que el objeto directo es el mismo sujeto (señalado con "se").
> 
> Podría decirse "se entregó a ella", es gramaticalmente correcto, pero sería bastante poco frecuente.


 
El ladrón se entregó a la policia >  Se entregó a ella.

Pienso, que en este caso a ella es un complemento preposicional, no un complemento indirecto. ¿Es verdad?


----------



## Ivy29

K2R said:


> El ladrón se entregó a la policia > Se entregó a ella.
> 
> Pienso, que en este caso a ella es un complemento preposicional, no un complemento indirecto. ¿Es verdad?


 
*Es la 'a' personal* del IO o del DO.Más del objeto indirecto.

Ivy29


----------



## K2R

Ivy29 said:


> *Es la 'a' personal* del IO o del DO.Más del objeto indirecto.
> 
> Ivy29


 
¡Gracias! En mi opinión sólo es correcto el complemento indirecto  (C.I.):
Se entregó a la policía (C.I.) > Se le (C.I.) entregó.

Pienso que es incorrecto a ella como C.I., ya que a ella en función de C.I. siempre exige el correspondiente pronombre átono = le.

Se entregó a la policía > incorrecto *Se entregó a ella.

¿Qué opinas?


----------



## Ivy29

K2R said:


> ¡Gracias! En mi opinión sólo es correcto el complemento indirecto (C.I.):
> Se entregó a la policía (C.I.) > Se le (C.I.) entregó.
> 
> Pienso que es incorrecto a ella como C.I., ya que a ella en función de C.I. siempre exige el correspondiente pronombre átono = le.
> 
> Se entregó a la policía > incorrecto *Se entregó a ella.
> 
> ¿Qué opinas?


 
No necesariamente, K2R, 'a ella' es un pronombre personal tónico que reemplaza a Policía, para diferenciar el género. = SE LE ENTREGÓ , neutro 'LE'.  Creo que cuando se usa un pronombre tónico no es necesario siempre el uso del pronombre átono, si es claro semánticamente.

Ivy29


----------



## K2R

Ivy29 said:


> No necesariamente, K2R, 'a ella' es un pronombre personal tónico que reemplaza a Policía, para diferenciar el género. = SE LE ENTREGÓ , neutro 'LE'. Creo que cuando se usa un pronombre tónico no es necesario siempre el uso del pronombre átono, si es claro semánticamente.
> 
> Ivy29


 
En este contexto mi análisis con otro ejemplo:

Quiero a María.
A María la quiero.
La quiero a ella.
A ella la quiero.

Quiero a ella.
Pienso que en este caso a ella (solo) es incorrecto.


----------



## Ivy29

K2R said:


> En este contexto mi análisis con otro ejemplo:
> 
> Quiero a María.
> A María la quiero.
> La quiero a ella.
> A ella la quiero.
> 
> Quiero a ella.
> Pienso que en este caso a ella (solo) es incorrecto.


 
Es correcta tu apreciación. Aquí la 'a' personal es de *complemento directo.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## K2R

Ivy29 said:


> Es correcta tu apreciación. Aquí la 'a' personal es de *complemento directo.*
> 
> *Ivy29*


 
¡Muchas gracias! Aquí unos ejemplos con complemento indirecto:

Di un regalo a María. 
Le di un regalo a María. 
A María le di un regalo. 
Di un regalo a ella. 

De la misma manera interpreto nuestro ejemplo:

Se entregó a la policía. 
Se entregó a ella.


----------



## K2R

K2R said:


> ¡Muchas gracias! Aquí unos ejemplos con complemento indirecto:
> 
> Di un regalo a María.
> Le di un regalo a María.
> A María le di un regalo.
> Di un regalo a ella.
> 
> De la misma manera interpreto nuestro ejemplo:
> 
> Se entregó a la policía.
> Se entregó a ella.


 
¿Es mi interpretación correcta?


----------



## Fcardelle

Estoy siguiendo este hilo con interés porque tengo que repasar el análisis sintáctico para dar clases particulares. Lo cierto es que no me acuerdo de nada, pero ¿no es cierto que el objeto indirecto se puede sustituir siempre por le o les? ¿O era sólo en algunos casos?
Entonces "a la policía" podría ser complemento preposicional como dijo K2R
Porque si el verbo es "entregar" sí podemos decir
Entregó un regalo a la policía -> Les entregó un regalo

De la misma forma que en el último ejemplo...
Se entregó a la policía -> Se entregó a ellos     Así si me suena bien
Y también
Se entregó a Ana -> Se entregó a ella


----------



## Bocha

Hola K2R:

Hay un problema con el ejemplo, es que el reemplazo de _la policía_ por _ella..._ humm... no. Quizá mejor: a ellos. 

En cambio en:

Se entregó por completo a su familia.
Se les entregó por completo. (esta es común en América, en España no sé)
Se entregó por completo a ellos.

Se entregó a los representantes de la ley.
Se les entregó.
Se entregó a ellos.


----------



## NewdestinyX

K2R said:


> ¡Muchas gracias! Aquí unos ejemplos con complemento indirecto:
> 
> Di un regalo a María.
> Le di un regalo a María.
> A María le di un regalo.
> Di un regalo a ella.


 
De verdad, K2R, "Di un regalo a ella" es correcto en español. El uso del pronombre de objeto indirecto superfluo es muy común en español -- tan común como para usarse todo el tiempo. Pero no es incorrecto omitir el 'LE' en esa oración. Pero opino que todos nosotros extranjeros deberíamos aprender a usar el IO superfluo incluso en to primer oración. Es más común decir --> LE di un regalo a María.



> De la misma manera interpreto nuestro ejemplo:
> 
> Se entregó a la policía.
> Se entregó a ella.


Pero este caso es diferente, K2R. Primero que nada, es una sintáxis pasiva (¿ves el "SE"?) y otra cosita--> tenemos que usar 'a ellos' en vez de 'a ella' para referir a 'la policia' como objeto indirecto. Ahora -- Sin un "LES" allí esa oración quiere decir: La policia (misma) fue entregada. LA POLICIA es el sujeto lógico de la oración pasiva. Se marca con 'a' (o sea, el sujeto lógico) cuando hay que diferenciar sujetos "que viven" y sujetos que no vive. Se podría considerar que el 'a', allí, es 'a' personal -- pero no exactamente.

Se entregó a ella (sin un 'le') = Ella fue entregada (a alguien que no se menciona).

Si quieres que "la policia" sea la _destinatario_ de algo, entonces vas a tener que usar el "LE" y el solo sujeto lógico que se puede entender es "ello/ella" -- algo sin 'vivir'.

Se le entregó a la policia = "Algo" le fue entregado a la policia.

Es difícil debido a la sintáxis pasiva. ¿Me entiendes hasta este punto? ¿Preferirías inglés como el idioma para explicarlo?


----------



## Fcardelle

Hola, NewdestinyX
Si no me equivoco, el "se" de "se entregó a la policía" no indica voz pasiva, sino que es el pronombre del verbo "entregarse" que es pronominal.

Se pueden distinguir porque el pronombre átono de los verbos pronominales concuerda con el sujeto (yo ME entrego, tú TE entregas, él SE entrega)


----------



## NewdestinyX

K2R said:


> En este contexto mi análisis con otro ejemplo:
> 
> Quiero a María. Correcto
> A María la quiero. Correcto
> La Quiero a ella ella. No es necesario "la" ni "a".
> A ella la quiero. Correcto



Cuando usamos un objeto directo - no hay que usar un pronombre superfluo de objeto. Con objetos indirectos, sí. A menos que se mencione el objeto directo primero - como en ejemplos 2 y 4 arriba. Con objetos directos -- el 'a' no es una preposición -- sino  'a' personal.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Fcardelle said:


> Hola, NewdestinyX
> Si no me equivoco, el "se" de "se entregó a la policía" no indica voz pasiva, sino que es el pronombre del verbo "entregarse" que es pronominal.



Hola Fcardelle. Puede que no coincida contigo en esto. No soy nativo -- pero sí soy estudiante avanzado durante mucho años. Creo que el verbo ENTREGAR es un verbo transitivo y no 'pronominal' en este caso. 

En nuestro ejemplo con 'la policia' estoy bastante seguro de que estamos usando denfinición #1 de la RAE abajo. ¿No te parece?

*entregar**.* (Del lat. _integrāre_, restituir a su primer estado).
* 1.     * tr. Poner en manos o en poder de otro a alguien o algo.
* 2.     * tr._ Arq._ Introducir el extremo de una pieza de construcción en el asiento donde ha de fijarse.
* 3.     * tr._ And._ Consumir, deshacer a alguien a fuerza de disgustos.
* 4.     * tr. ant. *devolver*      (‖ restituir).
* 5.     * prnl. Ponerse en manos de alguien, sometiéndose a su dirección o arbitrio.
* 6.     * prnl. Ceder a la opinión ajena.
* 7.     * prnl. Recibir realmente algo y encargarse de ello.
* 8.     * prnl. Hacerse cargo de alguien o algo, apoderarse de él o de ello.
* 9.     * prnl. Dedicarse enteramente a algo, emplearse en ello.
* 10.     * prnl. Darse a vicios y pasiones.
* 11.     * prnl. Declararse vencido o sin fuerzas para continuar un empeño o trabajo.
*~**la.*
* 1.     * loc. verb. coloq. *morir*      (‖ llegar al término de la vida).


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

_En cual caso -- "Se entregó" sería -- pasiva.​


----------



## Fcardelle

I am afraid that you are both wrong.
There are many uses of "se" in Spanish. You can read this
mimosa.cnice.mecd.es/~ajuan3/lengua/usosdese.htm
In _Se entregó a ellos_, Se isn't impersonal nor passive

"Entregarse" is a pronominal verb ("se" has no function)
"Él" is the elliptic subject (?), so it isn`t an impersonal sentence


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> se entregó a ellos ( se= IMPERSONAL)
> a ellos = Direct object
> 
> The passive with 'SE' is for things or actions, Grant.
> 
> Ivy29



Yes, I know you like the term SE IMPERSONAL for when there's ANIMATE things, Ivy. Other grammars still call it PASSIVE. And I agree that A ELLOS would be direct object or logical subject (in the B&B).

Is it your opinion that we're dealing with ENTREGAR in this sentence or ENTREGARSE? I was pretty sure we're dealing with ENTREGAR, transitive verb. Agreed?

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Fcardelle said:


> I am afraid that you are both wrong.
> There are many uses of "se" in Spanish. You can read this
> mimosa.cnice.mecd.es/~ajuan3/lengua/usosdese.htm
> In _Se entregó a ellos_, Se isn't impersonal nor passive
> 
> "Entregarse" is a pronominal verb ("se" has no function)
> "Él" is the elliptic subject (?), so it isn`t an impersonal sentence



I'm very aware of the many uses of SE. I wrote a book dealing with the subject in depth. But I still don't think we're dealing with the verb ENTREGARSE here. I would agree with your analysis if we were.


----------



## Ivy29

K2R said:


> En este contexto mi análisis con otro ejemplo:
> 
> Quiero a María.
> A María la quiero.
> La quiero a ella.
> A ella la quiero.
> 
> Quiero a ella.
> Pienso que en este caso a ella (solo) es incorrecto.


 
ES correcta tu apreciación. Quiero a ella = incorrecta.
En cuanto policía, es mejor conservarla pues 'a ella' se presta para confusión.
Se entregó a la policía ( here is pronominal)
Se le entregó a la policía. ( Here someone else took him to the police)

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Yes, I know you like the term SE IMPERSONAL for when there's ANIMATE things, Ivy. Other grammars still call it PASSIVE. And I agree that A ELLOS would be direct object or logical subject (in the B&B).
> 
> Is it your opinion that we're dealing with ENTREGAR in this sentence or ENTREGARSE? I was pretty sure we're dealing with ENTREGAR, transitive verb. Agreed?
> 
> Grant


 
changing THE POLICE for a ellos cause CONFUSION, Grant, I rather keep the noun POLICE, I was confused myself by this.

Se entregó a la policía  ( pronominal)
Se le entregó a la policía ( someone else took him to the police) ( LE accepted leism.

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> changing THE POLICE for a ellos cause CONFUSION, Grant, I rather keep the noun POLICE, I was confused myself by this.
> 
> Se entregó a la policía  ( pronominal)
> Se le entregó a la policía ( someone else took him to the police) ( LE accepted leism.
> 
> Ivy29



So we all agree that the verb in our example here is ENTREGARSE A and not ENTREGAR (ALGO) (transitive)? If that's the case -- then I withdraw my analysis about "passive/impersonal".


----------



## NewdestinyX

K2R said:


> El ladrón se entregó a la policia >  Se entregó a ella.
> 
> Pienso, que en este caso a ella es un complemento preposicional, no un complemento indirecto. ¿Es verdad?



If the verb is "entregarse a" -- then I agree.


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> So we all agree that the verb in our example here is ENTREGARSE A and not ENTREGAR (ALGO) (transitive)? If that's the case -- then I withdraw my analysis about "passive/impersonal".


 
( Él Se entregó ( is pronominal) he, Himself, gave up to the police. Verb ENTREGARSE.

Se le entregó a la policía ( here someone gave him up to the police) 
Verb ENTREGAR.
El detective (subject) lo entregó (a+el ladrón=DO) a la policía ( here the first 'a' personal was dropped to avoid confusion). 
Se lo/le entregó a la policía.

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> ( Él Se entregó ( is pronominal) he, Himself,  gave up to the police. Verb ENTREGARSE.
> 
> Se le entregó a la policía ( here someone gave him up to the police)
> Verb ENTREGAR.
> 
> Ivy29



Agreed. I see that. Thanks all. Sorry for the confusion to the original poster. I did not see that 'entregarse' was also possible. But is there anything in the original sentence that would ASSURE us of a context using 'entregarse'?

Interesting.. ;-)


----------



## Ivy29

El detective entregó el ladrón a la policía.
El detective lo entregó  a la policía
El detective le entregó  a la policía ( leism)
Se (IO) le (DO) entregó a la policía (IO) ( Subject not mentioned intentionally.
To avoid cacophony Se+se+le/lo = se+le/lo+a la policía.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Agreed. I see that. Thanks all. Sorry for the confusion to the original poster. I did not see that 'entregarse' was also possible. But is there anything in the original sentence that would ASSURE us of a context using 'entregarse'?
> 
> Interesting.. ;-)


 

El ladrón se entregó a la policía ( entregarse)
Se entregó a la policía  ( subject intentionally dropped).

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> El detective entregó el ladrón a la policía. Agreed. Verb = Entregar
> El detective lo entregó  a la policía. Agreed. Verb = Entregar
> El detective le entregó  a la policía ( leism) Agreed. Verb = Entregar



Agreed to all of those -- but in your previous post you used a situation where the LE was not Leism though you marked it as such. I ask you about that in another thread. In this group of examples, your #3 there would be a leism .



> Se (IO) le (DO) entregó a la policía (IO) ( Subject not mentioned intentionally.
> To avoid cacophony Se+se+le/lo = se+le/lo+a la policía.


I don't agree with this parsing. A sentence cannot have 2 indirect object pronouns. That LE is not a DO. With LE there -- the SE's only role is a marker of IMPERSONAL. 

There are 3 possible choices and parses here:
#1- _Se_(IO redundant) _lo_ (DO) _entregó a la policia_ (IO named) = Active voice; Verb:Entregar (to hand over)
He/She/You handed him/her/you over to the police. (If LE were used there it would be Leism)

#2- _Se_ (Impersonal marker) _le_ (logical subject, IO pronouns preferred, non-leism) _entregó a la policia._ (prepositional phrase, no redundant Le needed) = Impersonal SE structure; Verb:Entregar (to hand over)
He/She/You (formal) was/were handed over to the police.

Because of potential ambiguities this impersonal sentence in the Spanish would be more clearly understood as an impersonal structure if written as:
-- _Lo entregaron a la policia._

#3- _Se_ (pronominal) _le_ (IO redundant) _entregó a la policia._(IO named) = Active voice; Verb:Entregarse (to be handed over)
He/She/You was/were handed over to the police.

With verbs that can be transitive or pronominal -- this is very tricky. And when in certain parts of the world leism is possible -- it gets even trickier.


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Agreed to all of those -- but in your previous post you used a situation where the LE was not Leism though you marked it as such. I ask you about that in another thread. In this group of examples, your #3 there would be a leism .
> 
> I don't agree with this parsing. A sentence cannot have 2 indirect object pronouns. That LE is not a DO. With LE there -- the SE's only role is a marker of IMPERSONAL.
> 
> There are 3 possible choices and parses here:
> #1- _Se_(IO redundant) _lo_ (DO) _entregó a la policia_ (IO named) = Active voice; Verb:Entregar (to hand over)
> He/She/You handed him/her/you over to the police. (If LE were used there it would be Leism)
> 
> #2- _Se_ (Impersonal marker) _le_ (logical subject, IO pronouns preferred, non-leism) _entregó a la policia._ (prepositional phrase, no redundant Le needed) = Impersonal SE structure; Verb:Entregar (to hand over)
> He/She/You (formal) was/were handed over to the police.
> 
> Because of potential ambiguities this impersonal sentence in the Spanish would be more clearly understood as an impersonal structure if written as:
> -- _Lo entregaron a la policia._
> 
> #3- _Se_ (pronominal) _le_ (IO redundant) _entregó a la policia._(IO named) = Active voice; Verb:Entregarse (to be handed over)
> He/She/You was/were handed over to the police.
> 
> With verbs that can be transitive or pronominal -- this is very tricky. And when in certain parts of the world leism is possible -- it gets even trickier.


----------



## Ivy29

<<
Quote:
Originally Posted by *Ivy29* 

 
El detective entregó el ladrón a la policía. Agreed. Verb = Entregar
El detective lo entregó a la policía. Agreed. Verb = Entregar
El detective le entregó a la policía ( leism) Agreed. Verb = Entregar

Agreed to all of those -- but in your previous post you used a situation where the LE was not Leism though you marked it as such. I ask you about that in another thread. In this group of examples, your #3 there would be a leism .

If you have agreed with above, I do no understand why you don't concur down below.???


Quote:
Se (IO) le (DO) entregó a la policía (IO) ( Subject not mentioned intentionally.
To avoid cacophony Se+se+le/lo = se+le/lo+a la policía. 
I don't agree with this parsing. A sentence cannot have 2 indirect object pronouns. That LE is not a DO. With LE there -- the SE's only role is a marker of IMPERSONAL. 

There are 3 possible choices and parses here:
#1- _Se_(IO redundant) _lo_ (DO) _entregó a la policia_ (IO named) = Active voice; Verb:Entregar (to hand over)
He/She/You handed him/her/you over to the police. (If LE were used there it would be Leism)>>>>

*Look what you have written just above :*

*<<se = IO REDUNDANT*
*LO/LE = DO*
*a la policía ('a' la policía IO)<<*

*If you drop the DETECTIVE (subject) how would you replace it???, intentionally dropped with =SE marker of intentionally dropped subject, then*

*SE = intentionally dropped subject+ se IO redundant+LO/LE DO+ 'a' la policía (IO), due to we cannot have two 'SE' then just write one 'SE'*

*Ivy29*


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> *Look what you have written just above :*
> 
> *<<se = IO REDUNDANT*
> *LO/LE = DO*
> *a la policía ('a' la policía IO)<<*
> 
> *If you drop the DETECTIVE (subject) how would you replace it???, intentionally dropped with =SE marker of intentionally dropped subject, then*
> 
> *SE = intentionally dropped subject+ se IO redundant+LO/LE DO+ 'a' la policía (IO), due to we cannot have two 'SE' then just write one 'SE'*
> 
> *Ivy29*



I agree that we don't need 2 SE's. One is dropped. And I agree that 'SE' is a marker of ignored subject. But the next position has to be "LE", non-leism, to 'confirm' that the SE is 'marker' and not a converted "le/les". "Se lo" mostly *disallows* that the 'se' be a marker and the 'lo' be an animate object. When "Se" is a marker of impersonal, the next object (if there is one) *should* be "animate" and 'le' is the least ambiguous way to do that. In the Southern Cone, the grammars say that 'lo/la' are still mostly preferred for these due to the strong relationship with these objects being "direct" in the Active Voice versions.


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> I agree that we don't need 2 SE's. One is dropped. And I agree that 'SE' is a marker of ignored subject. But the next position has to be "LE", non-leism, to 'confirm' that the SE is 'marker' and not a converted "le/les". "Se lo" mostly *disallows* that the 'se' be a marker and the 'lo' be an animate object. When "Se" is a marker of impersonal, the next object (if there is one) *should* be "animate" and 'le' is the least ambiguous way to do that. In the Southern Cone, the grammars say that 'lo/la' are still mostly preferred for these due to the strong relationship with these objects being "direct" in the Active Voice versions.


<<El detective entregó el ladrón a la policía. Agreed. Verb = Entregar
El detective lo entregó a la policía. Agreed. Verb = Entregar
*El detective le entregó a la policía* ( leism) Agreed. Verb = Entregar>>>

*SE LE ENTREGÓ a la policía. (implying 'detective handed the thief over to the police)*

*The argumental order* is SE ( IO)+LO/LE=leism (DO).
*SE= replaces (ignored subject+ (IO). In this sentence*

SE=LE(IO) + a la policía (IO).
LADRÓN = LE/LO ( masculine noun). (DO)
Detective = subject.
a la policía= (IO).

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> When "Se" is a marker of impersonal, the next object (if there is one) *should* be "animate" and 'le' is the least ambiguous way to do that. In the Southern Cone, the grammars say that 'lo/la' are still mostly preferred for these due to the strong relationship with these objects being "direct" in the Active Voice versions.


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo:

Al ladrón se lo / le entregó a la policía.

Al ladrón = complemento directo

SE = marca de la construcción impersonal con SE (sin función gramátical)
LO / LE = complemento directo 
LE = leísmo admitido por la RAE (uso de LE en vez de LO en función de complemento directo referido a una persona masculina)
a la policía = complemento indirecto

Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> SE=LE(IO) + a la policía (IO).
> LADRÓN = LE/LO ( masculine noun). (DO)
> Detective = subject.
> a la policía= (IO).
> 
> Ivy29



But only in the Southern Cone would they use 'lo' in that sentence. Not even in your home country of Colombia would they use  'lo' -- only 'le'. SE LE..  

Though we have to accept the RAE's broader definition of 'leism', as of 2006, I think we both agree that it is 'not' the same as 'Peninsular' leism. In this syntax we're studying, 'Le/Les' are a preferred leism for lo *-and-* la *-and-* los *-and-* las' -- every direct object pronoun being replaced by the indirect. This is ''not" what was traditionally defined as leism until the RAE broadened the definition in its 2006 edition.

Traditional leism was a term describing this phenomenon: Le vi (a él). = Lo vi (a él).
And it was confined to Central and Northern Spain. The type of indirect object pronoun used for direct objects in "se le" and "se les" is a syntactic adjustment tool in 'all of Modern Spanish' to eliminate ambiguity. (See the B&B). It is not a grammatical regional anomaly like the traditional leism of Castillian Spanish. As no Spaniard from N/Centr Spain would ever utter: Le vi (a ella) = La vi (a ella). 

But they would indeed use, along with their Mexican and Colombian friends use LE in:
¿Se castigó a Maria?
Sí, se *le* castigó.

Though this use of LE is included in the RAE's 'new' definition of Leism as of 2006 -- we should NOT discourage students of Spanish to learn SE LE in these instances as proper Spanish -- where we can indeed discourage Peninsular leisms like: "Le vi" for "Lo vi".


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> LE = leísmo admitido por la RAE (uso de LE en vez de LO en función de complemento directo referido a una persona masculina)



But this use of LE is used in all places but Argentina and its neighbors in the Southern Cone. I guess my main point is regardless of the RAE's new broader definition of Leism, "se le" and "se les" are not like the Peninsular Leisms I mentioned to Ivy in my last post. Thanks for your input, Pitt.


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo:
> 
> El ladrón se lo / le entregó a la policía.
> 
> SE = marca de la construcción impersonal con SE (sin función gramátical)
> LO / LE = complemento directo
> LE = leísmo admitido por la RAE (uso de LE en vez de LO en función de complemento directo referido a una persona masculina)
> a la policía = complemento indirecto
> 
> Saludos


 

Sorry, Pitt, It s not an IMPERSONAL 'SE'
Intentional dropping of the subject is not an IMPERSONAL one (SE).
And if it were a REAL IMPERSONAL A LA POLICÍA would be a Direct complement.

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> But this use of LE is used in all places but Argentina and its neighbors in the Southern Cone. I guess my main point is regardless of the RAE's new broader definition of Leism, "se le" and "se les" are not like the Peninsular Leisms I mentioned to Ivy in my last post. Thanks for your input, Pitt.


 
Aquí el enlace sobre el uso de LE / LES en oraciones impersonales, sacado del Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas (DPD):

*f) *Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con _se_ (→ se, 2.1a) el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada:_ Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo; /..../_


> Fuente:
> Ver en busqueda: *Leismo*
> 4. f)
> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/
> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?origen=RAE&lema=le%EDsmo#4f


 
Pienso que se debe diferenciar el leísmo general y el leísmo en una  construcción impersonal con SE.

Leísmo general:

A Juan LE ví:  leísmo admitido por la RAE (LE en vez de LO)
A María LA vi: incorrecto (LE en vez de LA)

Leísmo especial en una construcción impersonal con SE:

Se LA veía muy contenta = correcto
Se LE veía muy contenta = aceptable 

Saludos


> Nota del Moderador:
> Regla 16. Respete los derechos de autor.
> Se permite insertar citas y traducciones de hasta cuatro líneas. Los enlaces a otros sitios son aceptables, siempre y cuando tales cumplan con las reglas de estos foros


.


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> But only in the Southern Cone would they use 'lo' in that sentence. Not even in your home country of Colombia would they use 'lo' -- only 'le'. SE LE..
> 
> Though we have to accept the RAE's broader definition of 'leism', as of 2006, I think we both agree that it is 'not' the same as 'Peninsular' leism. In this syntax we're studying, 'Le/Les' are a preferred leism for lo *-and-* la *-and-* los *-and-* las' -- every direct object pronoun being replaced by the indirect. This is ''not" what was traditionally defined as leism until the RAE broadened the definition in its 2006 edition.
> 
> Traditional leism was a term describing this phenomenon: Le vi (a él). = Lo vi (a él).
> And it was confined to Central and Northern Spain. The type of indirect object pronoun used for direct objects in "se le" and "se les" is a syntactic adjustment tool in 'all of Modern Spanish' to eliminate ambiguity. (See the B&B). It is not a grammatical regional anomaly like the traditional leism of Castillian Spanish. As no Spaniard from N/Centr Spain would ever utter: Le vi (a ella) = La vi (a ella).
> 
> But they would indeed use, along with their Mexican and Colombian friends use LE in:
> ¿Se castigó a Maria?
> Sí, se *le* castigó.
> Se *la* castigó, it is a FEMININ direct object, with 'le' it is genderless.
> Se *le *castigó a ella/ a él.
> Se *lo *castigó. ( masculine)
> Maybe you were reading the adjustment of 'LE' in the IMPERSONAL 'SE' , not the intentionally one dropped subject.
> 
> If you have the 2006 RAE grammar, I would appreciate the quoting of the paragraph, because this would be the first time you have a grammar book newer thant the ones I have in my shelves. LOL!
> 
> Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> Sorry, Pitt, It s not an IMPERSONAL 'SE'
> Intentional dropping of the subject is not an IMPERSONAL one (SE).
> And if it were a REAL IMPERSONAL A LA POLICÍA would be a Direct complement.
> 
> Ivy29


 
¡Gracias! Me he equivocado:

Al ladrón (CD) se lo / le (CD) entregó a la policía (CI).


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Pienso que se debe diferenciar el leísmo general y el leísmo en una  construcción impersonal con SE.
> 
> Leísmo general:
> 
> A Juan LE ví:  leísmo admitido por la RAE (LE en vez de LO)
> A María LA *LE *vi: incorrecto (LE en vez de LA)
> 
> Leísmo especial en una construcción impersonal con SE:
> 
> Se LA veía muy contenta = correcto
> Se LE veía muy contenta = aceptable Actually this one is much more common than 'se la veía' if it's a Se impersonal.
> 
> Saludos



Yes!! Pitt.. That's it exactly. But I corrected an error I think you made in your 2nd example there. "A María la vi." is correct.

I almost have that section of the DPD you quoted memorized as it is one of the finest explanations of the use of SE ever written. I almost have it translated to English for my students. But you are completely correct that this 'leism' should indeed be differentiated from Peninsular Leism. Otherwise student will be avoiding something they shouldn't. Thanks for taking the time to post that here. I was about to post it myself. Very helpful.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> Se *la* castigó, it is a FEMININ direct object, with 'le' it is genderless.
> Se *le *castigó a ella/ a él.
> Se *lo *castigó. ( masculine)
> Maybe you were reading the adjustment of 'LE' in the IMPERSONAL 'SE' , not the intentionally one dropped subject.



But SE Imperonal is the syntax we're studying. In Se Impersonal, with verb Castigar, only LE is common to replace 'her'. The versions with LA and LO there would only be used in the Cono Sur. 

What is this differentiation you're trying to make between the "subject ignored" and "se impersonal". The DPD does not have that additional category. Please explain.



> If you have the 2006 RAE grammar, I would appreciate the quoting of the paragraph, because this would be the first time you have a grammar book newer thant the ones I have in my shelves. LOL!


 The completion date of DPD is the year I'm talking about. Leism was redefined as of the completion of the DPD. I thought that was last year. Before that completion the definition of LEISM did not include replacing 'la'. Not in the DRAE either. This was the RAE's entry for Leism prior to the completion of the DPD:

*leísmo**.*
* 1.     * m._ Gram._ Empleo de la forma _le_ y, con menos frecuencia _les,_ de _él_ en el acusativo masculino singular o plural cuando el pronombre representa a personas.


Grant


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Yes!! Pitt.. That's it exactly. I almost have that section of the DPD memorized as it is one of the finest explanations of the use of SE ever written. I almost have it translated to English for my students. But you are completely correct that this 'leism' should indeed be differentiated from Peninsular Leism. Otherwise student will be avoiding something they shouldn't. Thanks for taking the time to post that here. I was about to post it myself. Very helpful.


 
Hola Grant:

En todo caso ese SE en una construcción impersonal no funciona como CD o CI. Ese SE es un indicador o una marca de oraciones impersonales. Aquí la entrada en el DPD:

*2.*_ Se_ indicador de oraciones impersonales o de pasiva refleja
*2.1. *La palabra _se_ sirve hoy para formar dos tipos de oraciones: impersonales y de pasiva refleja.
*a) *En las oraciones impersonales, llamadas así por carecer de sujeto gramatical, la forma _se_ precede siempre a un verbo en tercera persona del singular. /.../


> Ver fuente:
> Palabra: _se_
> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?origen=RAE&lema=se




Acerca del uso, en estas oraciones, de la forma de dativo _le(s)_ para el complemento directo de tercera persona (_A Juan se le vio contento en la fiesta; A los ganadores de este año se les considera los mejores en su campo_), →</SPAN> leísmo, 4f.

Saludos,
Pitt



> Nota del Moderador:
> Regla 16. Respete los derechos de autor.
> Se permite insertar citas y traducciones de hasta cuatro líneas. Los enlaces a otros sitios son aceptables, siempre y cuando tales cumplan con las reglas de estos foros


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Hola Grant:
> 
> En todo caso ese SE en una construcción impersonal no funciona como CD o CI. Ese SE es un indicador o una marca de oraciones impersonales. Aquí la entrada en el DPD



Sí. Estamos de acuerdo.. Pero, como dije, me he sabido todo lo que dice el DPD sobre todo esto y sobre 'se'. Creo que coincidimos en lo de "se le" y "se les", en construcciones impersonales con SE, ser(siendo?) un diferente tipo de leísmo que el leísmo peninsular. ¿no?


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> But SE Imperonal is the syntax we're studying. In Se Impersonal, with verb Castigar, only LE is common to replace 'her'. The versions with LA and LO there would only be used in the Cono Sur.
> 
> What is this differentiation you're trying to make between the "subject ignored" and "se impersonal". The DPD does not have that additional category. Please explain.
> 
> The completion date of DPD is the year I'm talking about. Leism was redefined as of the completion of the DPD. I thought that was last year. Before that completion the definition of LEISM did not include replacing 'la'. Not in the DRAE either. This was the RAE's entry for Leism prior to the completion of the DPD:
> 
> *leísmo**.*
> *1. *m._ Gram._ Empleo de la forma _le_ y, con menos frecuencia _les,_ de _él_ en el acusativo masculino singular o plural cuando el pronombre representa a personas.
> 
> 
> Grant


 
Let's put it this way, Manuel Seco, in his 'diccionario de dudas' pág. 344, numeral 8, differentiates :
a) 'SE' *passive* (non reflexive) which refers *to things or actions*, and the verb agrees in singular or plural according to its grammatical subject
Se esperan chubascos ( *impersonal passive*)
b) *'SE' Impersonal*, which is referred to *persons* with personal 'a' direct object, and the verb is locked in singular third person.
Se respeta a los ancianos= Se les respeta ( les) .
a los ancianos = direct object.
c) *El detective entregó el ladrón a la policía*.
El detective lo/le entregó a la policía.
dropping the subject ( intentionally):
se le entregó a la policía= (IO).
SE = subject dropped intentionally.
SE= IO duplicating= a la policía.

Ivy29


----------



## K2R

Fcardelle said:


> Hola, NewdestinyX
> Si no me equivoco, el "se" de "se entregó a la policía" no indica voz pasiva, sino que es el pronombre del verbo "entregarse" que es pronominal.
> 
> Se pueden distinguir porque el pronombre átono de los verbos pronominales concuerda con el sujeto (yo ME entrego, tú TE entregas, él SE entrega)


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Pienso que el verbo pronominal _entregarse _exige el complemento de régimen (CR), no el complemento indirecto:
El ladrón se entregó a la policía (CR) > El ladrón se entregó a ella (CR).
Se entregó a las autoridades militares (CR) > Se entregó a ellas (CR).


----------



## K2R

K2R said:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Pienso que el verbo pronominal _entregarse _exige el complemento de régimen (CR), no el complemento indirecto:
> El ladrón se entregó a la policía (CR) > El ladrón se entregó a ella (CR).
> Se entregó a las autoridades militares (CR) > Se entregó a ellas (CR).


 
Pienso que se trata aquí del verbo _entregarse_ (no _entregar_)

¿Es correcta mi interpretación?


----------



## Ivy29

K2R said:


> Pienso que se trata aquí del verbo _entregarse_ (no _entregar_)
> 
> ¿Es correcta mi interpretación?


Yes, correct.

se le entregó a la policía el ladrón= here is ENTREGAR.

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Sí. Estamos de acuerdo.. Pero, como dije, me he sabido todo lo que dice el DPD sobre todo esto y sobre 'se'. Creo que coincidimos en lo de "se le" y "se les", en construcciones impersonales con SE, ser(siendo?) un diferente tipo de leísmo que el leísmo peninsular. ¿no?


 
Yo también pienso que el leísmo en una oración impersonal con SE (como el leísmo de cortesía) es un leísmo en todo el mundo hispánico:

*f)*Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con _se_ (→ se, 2.1a) el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, /.../ El uso de _le(s) _se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, /.../


> Fuente:
> Ver en busqueda:
> *Leismo*
> 4. f)
> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/
> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?origen=RAE&lema=le%EDsmo#4f


Pitt


> Nota del Moderador:
> Regla 16. Respete los derechos de autor.
> Se permite insertar citas y traducciones de hasta cuatro líneas. Los enlaces a otros sitios son aceptables, siempre y cuando tales cumplan con las reglas de estos foros


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Yo también pienso que el leísmo en una oración impersonal con SE (como el leísmo de cortesía) es un leísmo en todo el mundo hispánico:



Sí -- eso es lo que me daron en todas mis clases y lo que he observado en los escritos y en el habla. Pero una cosa que he aprendido debido a este hilo es que se sigue prefiriendo "se la" en vez de "se le" cuando los objetos son femeninos. Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## mhp

K2R said:


> El ladrón se entregó a la policia >  Se entregó a ella.
> 
> Pienso, que en este caso a ella es un complemento preposicional, no un complemento indirecto. ¿Es verdad?


 Estoy de acuerdo contigo 

  Entregarse puede significar rendirse o dedicarse; en ambos casos es un verbo *intransitivo *pronominal.

  Se entregó a la policía = se entregó a ellos (rendirse)
  Se entregó a la música = se entregó a ella (dedicarse)

  La policía y la música son complementos preposicionales.

Me parece que un complemento preposicional no se debe reemplazar por un complemento verbal no preposicional.

  Se entregó/dedicó a su familia --> Se entregó/dedicó a ella --> Se le entregó/dedicó

  Otro ejemplo es el verbo enfrentarse. Este, también, es un verbo intransitivo pronominal y se construye con un complemento introducido por _'con'_ o '_a'_

  Se enfrentó a ella --> Se enfrentó con ella --> Se le/la enfrentó


----------



## amarillo33

NewdestinyX said:


> Cuando usamos un objeto directo - no hay que usar un pronombre superfluo de objeto. Con objetos indirectos, sí. A menos que se mencione el objeto directo primero - como en ejemplos 2 y 4 arriba. Con objetos directos -- el 'a' no es una preposición -- sino  'a' personal.



"Quiero ella" no funciona.  Sí funciona "La quiero."  Según la RAE:
"5.1. Si el complemento tónico es también un pronombre personal, la coaparición del pronombre átono es obligatoria, tanto si el complemento es directo como indirecto: Me castigaron a mí; A ti te dieron el premio (no *Castigaron a mí; *A ti dieron el premio). Aunque son posibles, en estos casos, oraciones idénticas sin el complemento tónico (Me castigaron; Te dieron el premio), existen diferencias expresivas de importancia entre ambas posibilidades..."


Se entregó a la policía.
He handed himself over to the police.

Se le entregó a la policía.
He handed himself over to the police. (le=a la policía)
or
He was handed over to the police. (se=impersonal, le=él)
Creo que esta frase está ambigua, pero pienso en la primera situación más fácilmente.


----------



## mhp

amarillo33 said:


> Se le entregó a la policía.
> He handed himself over to the police. (le=a la policía)



I'm sorry if I've not followed this whole thread. 
But the sentence above is incorrect. 
Entregarse is an *intransitive *verb.


----------



## amarillo33

mhp said:


> I'm sorry if I've not followed this whole thread.
> But the sentence above is incorrect.
> Entregarse is an *intransitive *verb.



I am sorry that I do not understand why it is incorrect.  An intransitive verb can take an indirect object, and "a la policía" is the indirect object whether "le" is included or not...right?


----------



## mhp

amarillo33 said:


> I am sorry that I do not understand why it is incorrect.  An intransitive verb can take an indirect object, and "a la policía" is the indirect object whether "le" is included or not...right?


  I’m really not sure that it can or not. To me it seems that it can’t. Can you please give me an example of an intransitive verb (that is not pronominal) that takes an indirect object.


----------



## Bocha

Hola:



> *mhp*
> Me parece que un complemento preposicional no se debe reemplazar por un complemento verbal no preposicional.
> 
> Se entregó/dedicó a su familia --> Se entregó/dedicó a ella --> Se le entregó/dedicó
> 
> Otro ejemplo es el verbo enfrentarse. Este, también, es un verbo intransitivo pronominal y se construye con un complemento introducido por _'con'_ o '_a'_
> 
> Se enfrentó a ella --> Se enfrentó con ella --> Se le/la enfrentó


 
I don't agree. Though I don't know whether they should be consider _complemento preposicional_ or sth. else. They definitely can be replaced by _le_ or _les_.

_Yo la abracé, me estremecí, se estremeció_
_y luego un beso le entregué, *se me entregó*._

_A partir de ese momento sintió nacer una nueva clase de respeto debido a que ella era la única que había osado *enfrentársele.*_

_Cuando el menor enfermó ella olvidó a todos los demás y *se le dedicó* en cuerpo y alma_



> *amarillo*
> Se le entregó a la policía.
> He handed himself over to the police. (le=a la policía)
> or
> He was handed over to the police. (se=impersonal, le=él)


 
Se le entregó a la policía.
He handed himself over to the police. (se entregó a la policía)
He was handed over to the police.
(se=impersonal, le=él  _leísmo_, though it may be very common in Spain and most countries in America and acceptable, it is still _leísmo_ because the guy is the DO and so *lo* should logically be used: Se *lo* entregó a la policía= Fue entregado a la policía)


----------



## hosec

Bocha said:


> _Yo la abracé, me estremecí, se estremeció_
> _y luego un beso le entregué, *se me entregó*._
> 
> _A partir de ese momento sintió nacer una nueva clase de respeto debido a que ella era la única que había osado *enfrentársele.*_
> 
> _Cuando el menor enfermó ella olvidó a todos los demás y *se le dedicó* en cuerpo y alma_


 

Hola:

Creo que esas estructuras funcionan porque el sujeto es 3ª persona, y el pronombre que le corresponde, "se", se puede combinar con todos los otros; pero, ¿qué pasa si en lugar de ser 3ª persona el sujeto es 1ª o 2ª del plural (y ponemos un objeto que no nos incluya, claro)? 

**Nos le entregamos; *enfrentárnosle; *nos le dedicamos. *(Sí: nos entregamos a él; enfrentarnos a ella; nos dedicamos a él)

No dudo que algún hablante, en algún lugar, en alg´n momento de la historia de la lengua española haya emitido estructuras así, pero parece evidente que no son gramaticales. Y no lo son porque el _le_, ahí, no es OI, sino que (no me crucifiquen, no disparato sin argumentos) sustituye a un CR (o suplemento o CPR o como lo llamemos).

Salud.


----------



## amarillo33

mhp said:


> I’m really not sure that it can or not. To me it seems that it can’t. Can you please give me an example of an intransitive verb (that is not pronominal) that takes an indirect object.



No, you are right.  The only examples of intransitive (not pronominal) verbs that take indirect objects are "gustar" and its relatives, and those are something else completely.  However, this is making me curious about the answer to the question that started this thread: What is the grammatical function of "a la policía" in the sentence "Se entregó a la policía"?  The first answers that came up involved simplifying "a la policía" to "a ella," which was an incorrect simplification (according to the RAE).

Se entregó a la policía. This is correct.

Se entregó a ella. This is incorrect according to the RAE

Se le entregó (a la policía/a ella). This is incorrect according to what people here say, so it looks like "a la policía" cannot be an indirect object, since it 
does not allow the redundant "le."

Se la entregó. Could "a la policía" be a direct object? I doubt it.

So it looks like "a la policía" cannot be an indirect object, but then what is it?


----------



## mhp

amarillo33 said:


> Se entregó a ella. This is incorrect according to the RAE


 I agree that it is odd to call “la plocía” as “ella” rather than “ellos”. Can you please tell me where RAE says that such a transformation is not admissible?



> So it looks like "a la policía" cannot be an indirect object, but then what is it?


  It is called a propositional compliment. Same as “se enfrentó con ellla”. Here “ella” is not the object of the verb. Changing “con” to “a” does not make it the object of the verb either. It is the object of the preposition "con" or "a". Since enfrentarse (same as entregarse) is not a transitive verb, it can't have an object.



> The only examples of intransitive (not pronominal) verbs that take indirect objects are "gustar" and its relatives, and those are something else completely.


Thank you


----------



## NewdestinyX

amarillo33 said:


> Se entregó a la policía. This is correct.
> 
> Se entregó a ella. This is incorrect according to the RAE
> 
> Se le entregó (a la policía/a ella). This is incorrect according to what people here say, so it looks like "a la policía" cannot be an indirect object, since it
> does not allow the redundant "le."
> 
> Se la entregó. Could "a la policía" be a direct object? I doubt it.
> 
> So it looks like "a la policía" cannot be an indirect object, but then what is it?



The most compelling argument so far is that 'a la policia' is a prepositional complement. It is 'where' one is taken. The 'police' aren't the bystanders to an action -- they're a destination. One of the super tricky problems with this little sentence is to determine how 'a la policia' is viewed semantically. If 'a la policia' is a destination, a building, etc. then it's a prepositional complement which can't be considered an indirect object and that's why no 'a ella' and no 'redundant le'. But if 'a la policia' is viewed as 'people' then we have the role of an indirect object but something else in the sentence has to 'clue' us in to that semantic and that's why you pretty universally have all the natives accepting this sentence:
"Se le entregó el ladrón a la policia."
In that sentence 'el ladrón' is clearly the direct object being taken to _people_, the police -- and hence the redundant 'le' working. It also makes clear that the verb is _transitive_ entregar. And then it follows that "Se le/lo entregó" also works when replacing 'ladrón' -and- "Se le/lo entregó a la policia" would also work where the 'le/lo' is still the robber and not a redundant IO for 'a la policia' and 'a la policia' is back to the prepositional complement, a non-people destination only. 

When you take someone 'to town' or 'to the carnival' or to any 'destination, the inanimate destination doesn't have the role of an indirect object. Though an oversimplification of great magnitude -- most indirect objects are 'animate' and most prepositional complements are 'inanimate' or 'animate' but at least that helps us sort out some of the mess. It's too easy for English speakers to think of 'to + anything' as being an indirect object needing the redundant pronoun.

What do you think of my analysis? And welcome to the foro, Amarillo33.


----------



## amarillo33

NewdestinyX said:


> The most compelling argument so far is that 'a la policia' is a prepositional complement. It is 'where' one is taken. The 'police' aren't the bystanders to an action -- they're a destination.


Oh, I see now!  It just hit me.  We are talking about the police building, not the police as people.  That whole thing I was saying about the RAE does not even apply to this.  Sorry.



> But if 'a la policia' is viewed as 'people' then we have the role of an indirect object but something else in the sentence has to 'clue' us in to that semantic and that's why you pretty universally have all the natives accepting this sentence:
> "Se le entregó el ladrón a la policia."


Is the "se" impersonal there?



> In that sentence 'el ladrón' is clearly the direct object being taken to _people_, the police -- and hence the redundant 'le' working. It also makes clear that the verb is _transitive_ entregar. And then it follows that "Se le/lo entregó" also works when replacing 'ladrón'


I am lost with this one.  Who does what to whom here and whom does it affect? 



> What do you think of my analysis? And welcome to the foro, Amarillo33.


I love it! Thank you so much!


----------



## NewdestinyX

amarillo33 said:


> NewdestinyX said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if 'a la policia' is viewed as 'people' then we have the role of an indirect object but something else in the sentence has to 'clue' us in to that semantic and that's why you pretty universally have all the natives accepting this sentence:
> "Se le entregó el ladrón a la policia."
> 
> 
> 
> Is the "se" impersonal there?
Click to expand...


Well -- that's the other mind-blowing aspect of this one, Amarillo.. The SE is this sentence is either:
 Impersonal SE (Someone handed the robber over to the police)
Marker of Passive SE (The robber was handed over to the police)
Pronominal Reflexive (The robber handed himself over to the police)
Pronominal Intransitive. (The robber got handed over to the police) *This one's a stretch
All would work. .. If you're anything like me -- these are the fun ones. "Entregarse" is the pronominal verb and would be less likely when someone else is being handed over since it means "to get handed over to" making it intransitive, but the robber could for sure 'hand himself' over to the police, now couldn't he? -- but for clarity's sake let's just work with the transitive verb "entregar" and it's easier and perfectly common here.

So the SE is marker of Passive and we're dealing with SE Passive. The 'ladrón' is 'being handed over' to the 'people', the police. Hence the redundant 'le'. "A la policia" there is not a prepositional complement but the identified indirect object. To give you all angles -- you could still use SE Impersonal there but you'd have to mark 'ladrón' with personal 'a' = Se (le) entregó *a*l ladrón/*a* Paris Hilton a la policia. 



amarillo33 said:


> NewdestinyX said:
> 
> 
> 
> In that sentence 'el ladrón' is clearly the direct object being taken to _people_, the police -- and hence the redundant 'le' working. It also makes clear that the verb is _transitive_ entregar. And then it follows that "Se le/lo entregó" also works when replacing 'ladrón'
> 
> 
> 
> I am lost with this one.  Who does what to whom here and whom does it affect?
Click to expand...

Assuming that we're dealing with 'entregar' (transitive). Someone (unidentified), is handing over the robber to the people, police. If you want to replace robber with a pronoun and still have an Impersonal feel then you can. Se le/lo entregó - where 'le/lo' = ladrón. But if you add 'a la policia' it would have to be the prepositional complement (destination) again because you can't have two 'le' in one sentence. You can't say -- Se le le/lo entregó a la policia. Right? I realize we're in pretty 'heady' stuff now -- and native speakers couldn't care less -- but we students need to understand that "a" the preposition can also mark a destination that is not an indirect object. Though I had learned this long ago - it seems to be emerging as the most helpful reminder of this thread. It's very easy for us students to see that "a ______" and automatically think "indirect obejct, mark it with a redundant pronoun.".. No -- not in this case.


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> So the SE is marker of Passive and we're dealing with SE Passive. The 'ladrón' is 'being handed over' to the 'people', the police. Hence the redundant 'le'. "A la policia" there is not a prepositional complement but the identified indirect object. To give you all angles -- you could still use SE Impersonal there but you'd have to mark 'ladrón' with personal 'a' = Se le entregó *a*l ladrón/*a* Paris Hilton a la policia.
> 
> 
> But if you add 'a la policia' it would have to be the prepositional complement (destination) again because you can't have two 'le' in one sentence. You can't say -- Se le le/lo entregó a la policia. Right? I realize we're in pretty 'heady' stuff now -- and native speakers couldn't care less -- but we students need to understand that "a" the preposition can also mark a destination that is not an indirect object. Though I had learned this long ago - it seems to be emerging as the most helpful reminder of this thread. It's very easy for us students to see that "a ______" and automatically think "indirect obejct, mark it with a redundant pronoun.".. No -- not in this case.


 
Pienso que esta es una construcción impersonal con SE:
Se entregó al ladron (CD) a la policía.
SE = marca de la construcción impersonal con SE

El ladrón se entregó a la policía (CR) > El ladrón se entregó a ella (CR).
No estoy seguro, pero pienso que ese SE es un pronombre reflexivo en función de CD. ¿Es verdad?

Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Pienso que esta es una construcción impersonal con SE:
> Se entregó al ladron (CD) a la policía.
> SE = marca de la construcción impersonal con SE



Creo que sí -- pero pienso que SE Impersonal puede llevar un CI también.



> El ladrón se entregó a la policía (CR) > El ladrón se entregó a ella (CR).
> No estoy seguro, pero pienso que ese SE es un pronombre reflexivo en función de CD. ¿Es verdad?


 Creo que no. En una sintáxis reflexivo el pronombre sí mismo es el solo CD. En nuestra oración 'a la policia' es o CI o CP (complemento presposicional).

En esa sintáxis "A ella" es posible (y sería un complemento preposicional) solo si se refiere a la destinación de la estación de la policia.  Si te refieres a la gente que tranaja allí, estoy casi seguro de que es más claro decir "a ellos" y hay que poner 'le/les' dentro de 'se entregó'. Esto ha sido nuestro problema con esta sintáxis. "A la policia" podría referirse a una destinación (complemento preposicional) o a un group de gente allí -- los que ocupan la estación de la policia. Los que la ocupan, serían CI. La estación como una destinación sería un complemento preposicional como "con él", "para martes", a la tienda, a la playa, etc. Debido a la capacidad que tiene esta frase de tener tanta ambegüedad, creo que hay que marcar cualquier semánticos reflexivos con "a sí mismos(as)". ¿De acuerdo? No hay nada, en cuanto a órden de palabras, etc, en "El ladrón se entregó a la policía" que haga que sea un semántico reflexivo.


----------



## Pitt

La función de SE como CD es correcto:
El ladrón se (CD) entregó a la policía.

Aquí el enlace correspondiente (punto 4 y 5):

http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/flxcardona/valores_de_se.htm

El sujeto y el pronombre SE tienen el mismo referente (= el ladrón): se puede añadir: a sí mismo. Por tanto SE funciona como CD.

Otro ejemplo: Juan se (CD) lava.


----------



## Fcardelle

Sin embargo, la Real Academia dice que el verbo "entregarse" es pronominal
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=entregar (5ª acepción)

Lo cierto es que el significado del verbo cambia, por eso se considera pronominal en vez de transitivo.
_Yo le entrego un regalo a la policía_ = _Yo le doy un regalo a la policía_
_Yo me entrego a la policía_ = _Yo me pongo en manos de la policía_

_Juan lava a María_
_Juan se lava_
En este caso, el significado del verbo lavar no cambia. "se" es OD y el verbo lavar no es pronominal, sino transitivo.


----------



## Pitt

Fcardelle said:


> Sin embargo, la Real Academia dice que el verbo "entregarse" es pronominal
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=entregar (5ª acepción)
> 
> Lo cierto es que el significado del verbo cambia, por eso se considera pronominal en vez de transitivo.
> _Yo le entrego un regalo a la policía_ = _Yo le doy un regalo a la policía_
> _Yo me entrego a la policía_ = _Yo me pongo en manos de la policía_
> 
> _Juan lava a María_
> _Juan se lava_
> En este caso, el significado del verbo lavar no cambia. "se" es OD y el verbo lavar no es pronominal, sino transitivo.


 
Pienso que en ambos casos el verbo entregar/entregarse es transitivo:

Yo le (CI) entrego un regalo (CD) a la policia (CI).
Yo me (CD) entrego a la policía (CI).

Se reconoce el CD por la pasivización: Yo soy entregado a la policia.


----------



## Fcardelle

_Yo soy entregado a la policía (por ellos)_
es la pasiva que corresponde a
_Ellos me entregan a la policía_
no a 
_Yo me entrego a la policía
_Esta última oración no puede ponerse en pasiva porque me no es OD


----------



## Pitt

Me (CD) entrego = Yo me entrego a mí mismo

Si se puede añadir "a sí mismo" se trata de un CD.

El verbo _entregarse_ es un verbo reflexivo, no un verbo pronominal: El pronombre SE (me, te etc.) funciona como CD.

Otra vez el ejemplo (sacado del enlace):
Juan se (CD) entregó a la policía / Yo me (CD) entregué a la policía.

Pero si se trata de un verbo pronominal el pronombre SE (me, te etc.) no tiene una función gramátical (no es un CD o CI). Por ejemplo el verbo _arrepentirse_ es un verbo pronominal.


----------



## Fcardelle

Yo me lavo a mi mismo. Quiere decir que tú realizas la acción de lavar y también la recibes. Tú coges el jabón y frotas. Tú eres el que estaba sucio y eres limpiado. Por eso la frase es reflexiva.

Yo me entrego a la policía
Yo me entrego a mí mismo   ¿Quieres decir que tú eres ahora el policía y el delincuente a la vez y que te entregas a tí mismo?  Es evidente que no es así, y la frase no es reflexiva


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> La función de SE como CD es correcto:
> El ladrón se (CD) entregó a la policía. <snip> El sujeto y el pronombre SE tienen el mismo referente (= el ladrón): se puede añadir: a sí mismo. Por tanto SE funciona como CD.



Oh I agree with you Pitt -- that reflexive is possible. I never said it was incorrect. But you put the "CD" in parentheses *after* "a la policia" in your last post. That's what I was referring to. "A la policia" can't be a CD. And remember that SE, as CD, means "a sí mismo" in your sentence. I'm pretty sure our original sentence is not talking about a robber handing himself over.



> Otro ejemplo: Juan se (CD) (CI) lava.



Well not really. That's a different syntax. SE in that sentence is a CI. Read the DPD's assertion.
*SE*
*b) * Pronombre personal de tercera persona con valor reflexivo (el sujeto realiza la acción, o la manda realizar, sobre sí mismo) o recíproco (la acción la realizan varios individuos, los unos sobre los otros). En ambos casos el pronombre _se _puede desempeñar funciones de complemento directo o indirecto: _María se peina_ (complemento directo reflexivo); _María se lava las manos_ (complemento *indirecto* reflexivo); _Los novios se conocieron en un viaje_ (complemento directo recíproco); _Ana y Luis se escriben cartas de amor_ (complemento indirecto recíproco).


----------



## Fcardelle

_Juan se lava_.    Se = CD
_Juan se lava la cara_   Se = CI, la cara =CD
It is a quite basic thing. There is no doubt about it.

I repeat the link to to the "Real Academia de la Lengua"
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=entregar (5ª acepción)
entregarse is a pronominal verb in the sentence we are considering. Se hasn't any syntatic function.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Pienso que en ambos casos el verbo entregar/entregarse es transitivo:


 
No. Entregar es transitivo. Entregarse es pronominal -- y son diferentes. Un verbo pronominal tiene un diferente valor que un transitivo. Verbos transitivos llevan un OD diferente que el sujeto y un verbo pronominal lleva un objeto que es igual con el sujeto. Algunas veces aquel objeto tiene valores acusativos y a veces dativos.

Y algunos verbos pronominales no se puede convertir en el pasivo con SER.



> El verbo _entregarse_ es un verbo reflexivo, no un verbo pronominal: El pronombre SE (me, te etc.) funciona como CD.


No puedo coincidir contigo. Todos los verbos reflexivos son verbos pronominales, en que usan un pronombre que es igual con el subjeto (la definición de 'pronominal'), *pero* _todos_ los verbos pronominales _no son_ reflexivos. ¿Me entiendes? Creo que puede que trates de limitar demasiado la definición de 'pronominal'. Verbos como "arrepentirse" se nombran 'pronominales obligatorios' y no tienen ningún valor reflexivo como has notado.



> Pero si se trata de un verbo pronominal el pronombre SE (me, te etc.) no tiene una función gramátical (no es un CD o CI). Por ejemplo el verbo _arrepentirse_ es un verbo pronominal.


Otra vez demasiado limitación. Algunos verbos pronominales tienen un pronombre que tiene un valor de un CD o CI y otros no. Diferentes gramáticos trata este subjeto en maneras diferentes. Me doy cuenta de eso.

Dime -- ¿cómo ves nuestra oración original?


----------



## NewdestinyX

Fcardelle said:


> _Juan se lava_.    Se = CD
> _Juan se lava la cara_   Se = CI, la cara =CD
> It is a quite basic thing. There is no doubt about it.
> 
> I repeat the link to to the "Real Academia de la Lengua"
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=entregar (5ª acepción)
> entregarse is a pronominal verb in the sentence we are considering. Se hasn't any syntatic function.



I generally agree with how you've looked at the original sentence, Fcardelle. If your assessment is correct and we are dealing with "entregarse"--is there anyway we can tell which of these two contexts is at hand?
Él fue puesto (por alguien) en las manos de la policia. -o-
Él se puso a sí mismo en las manos de la policia.

If the verb is 'entregarse' I don't think we have any way of knowing the context between those two -- with the sentence as it stands. Agreed? Syntactically -- the original sentence as it stands would be said the same for both contexts. Agreed?


----------



## NewdestinyX

> Fcardelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Juan se lava_.    Se = CD
> _Juan se lava la cara_   Se = CI, la cara =CD
> It is a quite basic thing. There is no doubt about it.
> 
> 
> 
> But 'lavarse' and 'entregarse' are not syntactical equivalents. "Lavarse" is reflexive. "Entregarse is not". Maybe you and I, Fcardelle, are in agreement.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Well not really. That's a different syntax. SE in that sentence is a CI. Read the DPD's assertion.
> *SE*
> *b) *Pronombre personal de tercera persona con valor reflexivo (el sujeto realiza la acción, o la manda realizar, sobre sí mismo) o recíproco (la acción la realizan varios individuos, los unos sobre los otros). En ambos casos el pronombre _se _puede desempeñar funciones de complemento directo o indirecto: _María se peina_ (complemento directo reflexivo); _María se lava las manos_ (complemento *indirecto* reflexivo); _Los novios se conocieron en un viaje_ (complemento directo recíproco); _Ana y Luis se escriben cartas de amor_ (complemento indirecto recíproco).


 
Pienso que en ambos casos SE tiene la función del complemento directo:

María se peina (se =complemento directo reflexivo)
María se lava (se = complemento directo reflexivo)


----------



## YoPlatero

Veo que teneis una discusión muy avanzada. Pero bueno voy a decir lo que pienso:
Entregar es Alguien da algo(CD) a alguien(CI)
Entregarse Alguien se(CD) da a la policía(CI),en este caso.
Luego en este caso se tiene un valor reflexico. se = alguien.
La frase se puede decir así:

Juan entregó *a* sí mismo a la policía = Juan se entregó a la policía.
Se necesita 'a' porque es persona.

Saludos y espero haber acertado.


----------



## Fcardelle

*Juan entregó a sí mismo a la policía.  Yo diría que esta oración no es correcta

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=entregar
Como ya he dicho, el criterio de la RAE es
*entregar*
* 1.     * *tr*. Poner en manos o en poder de otro a alguien o algo.
* 5.     * *prnl*. Ponerse en manos de alguien, sometiéndose a su dirección o arbitrio.
Es decir: 
Entregar a alguien o a algo, transitivo
_Yo entrego a Juan a la policía_.   A Juan = CD
_Yo lo entrego._     lo = CD
Pero entregarse pasa a ser pronominal
_Juan se entrega a la policía_     entregarse = verbo pronominal. No hay CD


----------



## Pitt

YoPlatero said:


> Veo que teneis una discusión muy avanzada. Pero bueno voy a decir lo que pienso:
> Entregar es Alguien da algo(CD) a alguien(CI)
> Entregarse Alguien se(CD) da a la policía(CI),en este caso.
> Luego en este caso se tiene un valor reflexico. se = alguien.
> La frase se puede decir así:
> 
> Juan entregó *a* sí mismo a la policía = Juan se entregó a la policía.
> Se necesita 'a' porque es persona.
> 
> Saludos y espero haber acertado.


 
Te agradezco mucho tu comentario y estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo. Este enlace (punto 4 y 5) dice lo mismo:


http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/flxcardona/valores_de_se.htm:
_Juan *se*_ (CD_) entregó a la policía_ > _Yo *me*_ (CD) _entregué…_

Por tanto pienso que este análisis es correcto.

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Fcardelle said:


> *Juan entregó a sí mismo a la policía.  Yo diría que esta oración no es correcta
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=entregar
> Como ya he dicho, el criterio de la RAE es
> *entregar*
> * 1.     * *tr*. Poner en manos o en poder de otro a alguien o algo.
> * 5.     * *prnl*. Ponerse en manos de alguien, sometiéndose a su dirección o arbitrio.
> Es decir:
> Entregar a alguien o a algo, transitivo
> _Yo entrego a Juan a la policía_.   A Juan = CD
> _Yo lo entrego._     lo = CD
> Pero entregarse pasa a ser pronominal
> _Juan se entrega a la policía_     entregarse = verbo pronominal. No hay CD



Eso no es motivo para que uno no pueda, en teoría, usar "entregar" como verbo reflexivo, con uno mismo como objeto directo. Otra cosa es que sea ése el sentido que se le da normalmente.

"Comer" puede ser un verbo transitivo (yo como carne), también puede ser un verbo pronominal (no te comas las eses[*]), pero también se puede usar como reflexivo (el _uróboros_ es un dragón que se come a sí mismo).


[*] Hay unas pastas (de las de tomar con el té, no a la carbonara) con forma de ese que también puede uno comerse


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Pienso que en ambos casos SE tiene la función del complemento directo:
> 
> María se peina (se =complemento directo reflexivo)
> María se lava (se = complemento directo reflexivo)



Con respecto, Pitt, lo que 'piensas' me importa menos que dice la RAE sobre su valor. Muchos piensan que el SE en 'lavarse'  es un CD. Pero no lo es.


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Con respecto, Pitt, lo que 'piensas' me importa menos que dice la RAE sobre su valor. Muchos piensan que el SE en 'lavarse' es un CD. Pero no lo es.


 
El SE en _lavarse_ puede ser un CD o un CI. Todas las gramáticas dicen lo mismo: Juan se (CD) lava / Juan se (CI) lava las manos (CD).

Sólo un ejemplo entre muchos:


*VALORES DEL "SE"*​*1. Pron. personal*Aparece al lado de otro pronombre personal en forma de LO/LOS, LA/LAS. El SE realiza la función de CI y el otro de CD.
Ej.: _Juan se lo dijo_*2.Pronominal *El pronombre acompaña al verbo en su conjugación, pero no desempeña una función sintáctica.
Ej.: _Se durmió en el tren._*3. Pron. reflexivo*El sujeto realiza la acción y vuelve a recaer sobre él. El SE puede desempeñar la función de CD o CI.Ej.: _Juan se lava _(CD)Ej.:_ Juan se lava las manos_ ( CI)*4. Pron. recíproco*Dos o más sujetos comparten una acción, "el uno al otro". El SE puede desempeñar la función de CD o CI.Ej.: _Juan y María se pelearon_ (CD)Ej.: _Juan y Marían se enviaron mensajes._ (CI)*5.Modificador léxico*Al añadir el pronombre cambia el significado del verbo. No desempeña una función sintáctica.Ej.: _Acordar _(= pactar, estar de acuerdo)_Acordarse_ (= recordar)*6. Dativo ético o de interés*Es innecesario, se utiliza para dar más énfasis. No desempeña una función sintáctica.Ej.: _Juan se comió medio cordero él solo_.*7.Impersonal refleja*SE + verbo 3ª persona del singular. No desempeña una función sintáctica. Ej.:_ Se saluda primero a los directivos_.*8. Pasiva refleja*Se + verbo 3ª persona del singular o del plural. No desempeña una función sintáctica.Ej.: _Los hijos no se escogen._ 
*acastany*​ 



*IES RONDA 2004*​


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> El SE en _lavarse_ puede ser un CD o un CI. Todas las gramáticas dicen lo mismo: Juan se (CD) lava / Juan se (CI) lava las manos (CD).



Claro. Pero el problema es en tu ejemplo, Pitt. Nadie dice "Alguien se lava" Lavarse siempre se usa con la cosa que se está lavando. Uno sí dice:

Él se baña.
Él se ducha., etc.

Pero no se dice: Él se lava. -- Cuando uno diría "Él se lava" -- el oyento diría de repente-- ¿Qué parte de él mismo? ;-)

No estoy seguro de lo que trataba de decir cuando mencionaste este ejemplo con lavarse. Recuerdame de nuevo de qué tratas de mostrar en cuanto a 'Se entregó a la policia' con tu ejemplo con 'lavarse'.

Lavarse y Entregarse funcionan diferentemente.


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Con respecto, Pitt, lo que 'piensas' me importa menos que dice la RAE sobre su valor. Muchos piensan que el SE en 'lavarse' es un CD. Pero no lo es.


 
También el DPD dice que el SE en peinarse / lavarse funciona como complemento directo o complemento indirecto:

*b) *Pronombre personal de tercera persona con valor reflexivo (el sujeto realiza la acción, o la manda realizar, sobre sí mismo) o recíproco (la acción la realizan varios individuos, los unos sobre los otros). En ambos casos el pronombre _se _puede desempeñar funciones de complemento directo o indirecto: _María se peina_ (complemento directo reflexivo); _María se lava las manos_ (complemento indirecto reflexivo); _Los novios se conocieron en un viaje_ (complemento directo recíproco); _Ana y Luis se escriben cartas de amor_ (complemento indirecto recíproco). En el uso reflexivo, puede añadirse el refuerzo tónico _a sí mismo, _siempre que sea el sujeto quien efectivamente realice la acción:_ Se convenció a sí mismo de que podía ganar,_ frente a _Se convenció_ [gracias a los argumentos de otros] _de que podía ganar_. Hay verbos que admiten el uso conjunto del _se_ reflexivo en función de complemento directo y del prefijo de sentido reflexivo _auto- _(→</SPAN> auto-).


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> También el DPD dice que el SE en peinarse / lavarse funciona como complemento directo o complemento indirecto:
> 
> *b) *Pronombre personal de tercera persona con valor reflexivo (el sujeto realiza la acción, o la manda realizar, sobre sí mismo) o recíproco (la acción la realizan varios individuos, los unos sobre los otros). En ambos casos el pronombre _se _puede desempeñar funciones de complemento directo o indirecto: _María se peina_ (complemento directo reflexivo); _María se lava las manos_ (complemento indirecto reflexivo); _Los novios se conocieron en un viaje_ (complemento directo recíproco); _Ana y Luis se escriben cartas de amor_ (complemento indirecto recíproco). En el uso reflexivo, puede añadirse el refuerzo tónico _a sí mismo, _siempre que sea el sujeto quien efectivamente realice la acción:_ Se convenció a sí mismo de que podía ganar,_ frente a _Se convenció_ [gracias a los argumentos de otros] _de que podía ganar_. Hay verbos que admiten el uso conjunto del _se_ reflexivo en función de complemento directo y del prefijo de sentido reflexivo _auto- _(→</SPAN> auto-).



I showed 'you' this insert a few posts back. Notice how the DPD uses LAVARSE with with 'las manos'. THat's how it is used. So your example doesn't make sense to the topic at hand.

I disagree with many of the definitions that your one grammar source offer. Additionally their list is imcomplete. They do not show the category of 'obligatory pronominal' like "arrepentirse". Also 'dormirse' is not "pronominal" by their definition -- "dormirse" would be "modificador léxico" because it changes the meaning of the verb. So that source you quotes doesn't match with the RAE's definitions. The RAE is the final authority of classifications for grammar as it represents grammarians from the entire Spanish speaking world. I would suggest that you use the RAE's writings as the foremost. But again I need to ask you how this is an issue with regard to 'entregarse'. 'Entregarse' is different in meaning than 'entregar'. 'Entregarse' is not reflexive. And that's where I think you've made the error in your analysis.


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Lavarse y Entregarse funcionan diferentemente.


 
De nuevo me refiero a este enlace:

http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/flxcardona/valores_de_se.htm

¿Piensas que en este enlace el análisis sobre entregarse es incorrecto?

¡Ya me duele la cabeza!


----------



## YoPlatero

No se por qué hay tanto lío:
Lavarse y Entregarse funcionan del mismo modo. Ambos son reflexivos y son actos voluntarios:

Lavarse = lavar a sí mismo(CI) lo que sea(CD)
Entregarse = entregar a sí mismo(CD)

Y sobre todo haced caso a Pitt y echad un vistazo a la página que indica.

Saludos y no os calenteis mucho la cabeza.


----------



## Pitt

YoPlatero said:


> No se por qué hay tanto lío:
> Lavarse y Entregarse funcionan del mismo modo. Ambos son reflexivos y son actos voluntarios:
> 
> Lavarse = lavar a sí mismo(CI) lo que sea(CD)
> Entregarse = entregar a sí mismo(CD)
> 
> Y sobre todo haced caso a Pitt y echad un vistazo a la página que indica.
> 
> Saludos y no os calenteis mucho la cabeza.


 
De nuevo estoy de acuerdo contigo. Lo has bien explicado. Hay verbos reflexivos (lavarse, peinarse, entregarse) y verbos pronominales (dormirse, irse, levantarse).

Referente a los verbos reflexivos el pronombre SE puede ser un CD o un CD. Referente a los verbos pronominales ese SE no tiene ninguna función sintáctica, es una parte del verbo).

Saludos


----------



## Fcardelle

Así define la RAE *verbo pronominal*
*1.     * m._ Gram._ El que se construye en todas sus formas con un pronombre átono que concuerda con el sujeto y que no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica oracional. Algunos *verbos* son exclusivamente pronominales, como _arrepentirse,_ y otros adoptan determinados matices significativos o expresivos en las formas reflexivas; p. ej., _caer_ o _morir.

_Y, también según la RAE, entregarse es un verbo pronominal. Así que está claro que "se" en "se entregó a la policía" no es CD, ya que no tiene función sintáctica.
Vamos, esto es lo que dice la RAE. Si un profesor de instituto quiere analizarlo de otra forma, es cosa suya.


----------



## Ivy29

Fcardelle said:


> Así define la RAE *verbo pronominal*
> *1. *m._ Gram._ El que se construye en todas sus formas con un pronombre átono que concuerda con el sujeto y que no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica oracional. Algunos *verbos* son exclusivamente pronominales, como _arrepentirse,_ y otros adoptan determinados matices significativos o expresivos en las formas reflexivas; p. ej., _caer_ o _morir._
> 
> Y, también según la RAE, entregarse es un verbo pronominal. Así que está claro que "se" en "se entregó a la policía" no es CD, ya que no tiene función sintáctica.
> Vamos, esto es lo que dice la RAE. Si un profesor de instituto quiere analizarlo de otra forma, es cosa suya.


 

Entregarse a la policía 
Se entregó a la policía = acción voluntaria de 'entregarse' a la policía ( intransitiva).
Se le entregó a la policía ( alguien lo entregó a la policía).

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> Entregarse a la policía
> Se entregó a la policía = acción voluntaria de 'entregarse' a la policía ( intransitiva).
> Se le entregó a la policía ( alguien lo entregó a la policía).
> 
> Ivy29


 
Otro ejemplo: El Hijo de Dios me amó y se entregó a sí mismo por mí (Gal 2,20).

¿Qué función tiene el pronombre SE en este contexto (CD o no)?


----------



## Fcardelle

En este caso hay que aceptar que se está usando el verbo entregar como reflexivo. Pero es una construcción que no se usa fuera del contexto religioso.
Seguramente en la Biblia se puedan encontrar muchas oraciones que no siguen las reglas sintácticas habituales.


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Otro ejemplo: El Hijo de Dios me amó y se entregó a sí mismo por mí (Gal 2,20).
> 
> ¿Qué función tiene el pronombre SE en este contexto (CD o no)?


 
ME = CD.
SE= reflexivo ( énfasis= a sí mismo).

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> De nuevo me refiero a este enlace:
> 
> http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/flxcardona/valores_de_se.htm
> 
> ¿Piensas que en este enlace el análisis sobre entregarse es incorrecto?
> 
> ¡Ya me duele la cabeza!



Sí y no. El análisis es incorrecto en que usa términos que no son el estándar. Pero es correcto en que muestra que entregarse se puede usar reflexivamente. 

De nuevo -- todos los verbos que tienen un sujeto y pronombre de la misma persona y que pueden traducirse en todas personas son 'pronominales'. El análisis en tu artículo trata de combinar demasiados categorias en una. "pronominal" es el nombre de un grupo. "Reflexivo" es un valor como "recíproco", "de matización", "obligatorio", etc. "Entregarse" se puede usar con varias valores. ¿Lavarse?, no! 

Mi desafío sigue siendo esto: 
¿Hay cualquier manera en que se puede diferenciar estos dos contextos cuando todo que veo es: Se entregó a la policia?:
Se entregó a la policia.= Él se entregó a sí mismo a la policia.???
Se entregó a la policia.= Ello/Algo fue entregado a la policia. ???

¿Cómo se sabe la diferencia?


----------



## NewdestinyX

Fcardelle said:


> En este caso hay que aceptar que se está usando el verbo entregar como reflexivo. Pero es una construcción que no se usa fuera del contexto religioso.
> Seguramente en la Biblia se puedan encontrar muchas oraciones que no siguen las reglas sintácticas habituales.



Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo en eso.


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Sí y no. El análisis es incorrecto en que usa términos que no son el estándar. Pero es correcto en que muestra que entregarse se puede usar reflexivamente.
> 
> De nuevo -- todos los verbos que tienen un sujeto y pronombre de la misma persona y que pueden traducirse en todas personas son 'pronominales'. El análisis en tu artículo trata de combinar demasiados categorias en una. "pronominal" es el nombre de un grupo. "Reflexivo" es un valor como "recíproco", "de matización", "obligatorio", etc. "Entregarse" se puede usar con varias valores. ¿Lavarse?, no!
> 
> Mi desafío *inquietud* sigue siendo esto:
> ¿Hay cualquier alguna manera en que se puede diferenciar estos dos contextos cuando todo *lo* que veo es: Se entregó a la policia?:
> Se entregó a la policia.= Él se entregó a sí mismo a la policia.???
> Se entregó a la policia.= Ello/Algo fue entregado a la policia. ???
> 
> ¿Cómo se sabe la diferencia?


 
En la primera oración se usa mucho al final 'voluntariamente'
en la segunda debes usar 'le'/'lo' = se le entregó a la policía.

Ivy29


----------



## space2006

NewdestinyX said:


> Claro. Pero el problema es en tu ejemplo, Pitt. Nadie dice "Alguien se lava" Lavarse siempre se usa con la cosa que se está lavando. Uno sí dice:
> 
> Él se baña.
> Él se ducha., etc.
> 
> Pero no se dice: Él se lava. -- Cuando uno diría "Él se lava" -- el oyento diría de repente-- ¿Qué parte de él mismo? ;-)
> 
> No estoy seguro de lo que trataba de decir cuando mencionaste este ejemplo con lavarse. Recuerdame de nuevo de qué tratas de mostrar en cuanto a 'Se entregó a la policia' con tu ejemplo con 'lavarse'.
> 
> Lavarse y Entregarse funcionan diferentemente.


No estoy de acuerdo contigo en eso, creo que sí se dice "Él se lava". Un ejemplo: "Este hombre es un guarro, no se lava nunca".


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> Entregarse a la policía
> Se entregó a la policía = acción voluntaria de 'entregarse' a la policía ( intransitiva).
> Se le entregó a la policía ( alguien lo entregó a la policía).
> 
> Ivy29


 
Se entregó a la policía > Se entregó a sí mismo a la policía.

Ya que es posible añadir "a sí mismo" pienso que el pronombre SE es un pronombre reflexivo en función de complemento directo.

¿Qué opinas?


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Se entregó a la policía > Se entregó a sí mismo a la policía.
> 
> Ya que es posible añadir "a sí mismo" pienso que el pronombre SE es un pronombre reflexivo en función de complemento directo.
> 
> ¿Qué opinas?



Creo que es importante que te diga que coincido contigo en lo de que el SE sí se puede usar como CD (reflexivo) en nuestra oración. Mi punto central durante este hilo ha sido que 'reflexivo' no es el único entendimiento. Ha parecido que tú crees que se puede entender solo en esa manera -- pero he estado explorando la ambegüedades potenciales con esta oración. Sí las hay. ¿Discrepas conmigo que nuestra oración también podría ser una pasiva? o un pronominal donde el SE no tiene valor léxico? Opino que nuestra oracíon se puede entender en al menos 3 maneras -- sin más contexto. ¿Puedes coincidir con eso?


----------



## Mariarayen

No entiendo demasiado la discusión. Para mí el análisis no tiene muchas opciones:

Sujeto elidido:él
se:OD (pronombre reflexivo)
entregó:verbo
a la policía: OI

No hay muchas vueltas 
Impersonal jamás, si tiene sujeto
Y si queremos pasarlo a voz pasiva sería algo así como:
Él fue entregado a la policía por él mismo (el "se" pasa a la forma pronominal él porque cumple función de sujeto)


----------



## Ivy29

Mariarayen said:


> No entiendo demasiado la discusión. Para mí el análisis no tiene muchas opciones:
> 
> Sujeto elidido:él
> se:OD (pronombre reflexivo)
> entregó:verbo
> a la policía: OI
> 
> No hay muchas vueltas
> Impersonal jamás, si tiene sujeto
> Y si queremos pasarlo a voz pasiva sería algo así como:
> Él fue entregado a la policía por él mismo (el "se" pasa a la forma pronominal él porque cumple función de sujeto)


 
*Es una impersonal pasiva.*

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> *Es una impersonal pasiva.*
> 
> Ivy29



??? ¿Otra categoría que no puedo encontrar en los libros de gramática? "¿Impersonal Pasiva?" ¿Dónde podría leer sobre ésa?


----------



## Mariarayen

IvY29
Mi análisis parte de lo que se ha dicho aquí, es decir tomar que la oración significa:
"(Él) se entregó a la policía". 
En ese caso no puede ser impersonal porque tiene un sujeto claro. 
Solo podría ser impersonal pasiva si entendiéramos "se entregó a la policía" como que le fue entregado algo a la policía por no sabemos quién. Creo que hubiese sido más correcto utilizar entregaron si se quería significar eso. Sería más o menos el caso de : se divulgaron las noticias. De todas maneras me gustaría conocer tu análisis sintáctico para ambas opciones.


----------



## Pitt

Mariarayen said:


> No entiendo demasiado la discusión. Para mí el análisis no tiene muchas opciones:
> 
> Sujeto elidido:él
> se:OD (pronombre reflexivo)
> entregó:verbo
> a la policía: OI
> 
> No hay muchas vueltas
> Impersonal jamás, si tiene sujeto
> Y si queremos pasarlo a voz pasiva sería algo así como:
> Él fue entregado a la policía por él mismo (el "se" pasa a la forma pronominal él porque cumple función de sujeto)


 
¡Te agradezco tu comentario! Yo también pienso que SE es un pronombre reflexivo en función de complemento directo. Siempre si es posible la pasiva con SER se trata de un complemento directo.

Pero en mi opinión el sintagma "a la policia" es un complemento de régimen (CR) o complemento preposicional ya que es posible la sustitución por "a ella": (Él) se entrego a la policía (CR) > (Él) se entregó a ella (CR).

Saludos


----------



## Mariarayen

Pitt te explico mi razonamiento, pero es solo mi opinión, claro. Yo pienso en un OI  porque entregar es entregar algo a alguien. el verbo entregar lleva dos argumentos. OD y OI, no olvides que el OI en español se forma con la preposición a.

Muchas veces puede reemplazarse, por ejemplo:
Juan le regala flores a María.
Juan le regala flores a ella.

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

Mariarayen said:


> Pitt te explico mi razonamiento, pero es solo mi opinión, claro. Yo pienso en un OI porque entregar es entregar algo a alguien. el verbo entregar lleva dos argumentos. OD y OI, no olvides que el OI en español se forma con la preposición a.
> 
> Muchas veces puede reemplazarse, por ejemplo:
> Juan le regala flores a María.
> Juan le regala flores a ella.
> 
> Saludos


 
Tienes toda la razón. Pero en este caso es posible "a ella" (solo):
El ladrón se entregó a la policía > El ladrón se entregó a ella.
El pronombre tónico "a ella" en función de CI exige el correspondiente pronombre átono (= le). Por tanto pienso que "a ella" es un CR.

Espero haberme expresado bien.

Saludos


----------



## Ivy29

Mariarayen said:


> IvY29
> Mi análisis parte de lo que se ha dicho aquí, es decir tomar que la oración significa:
> "(Él) se entregó a la policía".
> En ese caso no puede ser impersonal porque tiene un sujeto claro.
> Solo podría ser impersonal pasiva si entendiéramos "se entregó a la policía" como que le fue entregado algo a la policía por no sabemos quién. Creo que hubiese sido más correcto utilizar entregaron si se quería significar eso. Sería más o menos el caso de : se divulgaron las noticias. De todas maneras me gustaría conocer tu análisis sintáctico para ambas opciones.


 
Se entregó a la policía ( así  se puede interpretar de varias maneras).
1- Que él se entregó voluntariamente.
2- Que alguien lo entregó ( aquí sería mejor) se le/lo entregó a la policía, si es mujer se la entregó a la policía).
3- una impersonal pasiva ( quiero ignorar el autor de la entrega del delincuente) = se entregó a la policía. Se vendió la casa.

Ivy29


----------



## Mariarayen

Pitt said:


> Tienes toda la razón. Pero en este caso es posible "a ella" (solo):
> El ladrón se entregó a la policía > El ladrón se entregó a ella.
> El pronombre tónico "a ella" en función de CI exige el correspondiente pronombre átono (= le). Por tanto pienso que "a ella" es un CR.
> 
> Espero haberme expresado bien.
> 
> Saludos



*Sí, tienes razón.*

Claro que podríamos considerarlo un caso como "Dio una flor a ella", si hay barbaridades en la red...
Fue broma, ¡eh!


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Tienes toda la razón. Pero en este caso es posible "a ella" (solo):
> El ladrón se entregó a la policía > El ladrón se entregó a ella.
> El pronombre tónico "a ella" en función de CI exige el correspondiente pronombre átono (= le). Por tanto pienso que "a ella" es un CR.



¿Qué es un CR? "A ella" sí es posible allí 'solo' si 'a la policia' {a ella} es un complemento preposicional. (como: con ella, sin ella, desde ella, etc.)


----------



## NewdestinyX

Mariarayen said:


> *Sí, tienes razón.*
> 
> Claro que podríamos considerarlo un caso como "Dio una flor a ella", si hay barbaridades en la red...
> Fue broma, ¡eh!



Pero es más común y correcto decir "Le dio una flor a ella". ¿No te parece?


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> Se entregó a la policía ( así  se puede interpretar de varias maneras).
> 1- Que él se entregó voluntariamente.
> 2- Que alguien lo entregó ( aquí sería mejor) se le/lo entregó a la policía, si es mujer se la entregó a la policía).
> 3- una impersonal pasiva ( quiero ignorar el autor de la entrega del delincuente) = se entregó a la policía. Se vendió la casa.
> 
> Ivy29



Coincido contigo aquí. Hay tres posibilidades -- pero ¿hay cualquier manera de saber cuál es la semántica sin más contexto?


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> ¿Qué es un CR? "A ella" sí es posible allí 'solo' si 'a la policia' {a ella} es un complemento preposicional. (como: con ella, sin ella, desde ella, etc.)


 
Los complementos con una preposición se llaman:

Complemento de régimen (CR) / complemento preposicional / Suplemento.

Estos complementos son idénticos.


----------



## Ynez

NewDestiny, yo no puedo entrar en vuestros análisis gramaticales, pero la semántica de esta frase está clara:

Se entregó a la Policía = Se entregó en comisaría = Él fue por su propio pie a hablar con los policías y les dijo "soy culpable".

Cuando son otros los que entregan a alguien que ha cometido algún delito se dice: "Fue entregado a la Policía/Ha sido entregado a la Policía"

Por tanto, si se puede relacionar gramática con semántica...yo estoy de acuerdo con los que han dicho que es un complemento preposicional.

Pasiva no es.

mhp, estoy de acuerdo con tus argumentos, pero el problema es el verbo "enfrentarse" que incluías en los ejemplos. Quizás sea incorrecto, pero sí que se dice "se le enfrentó".


----------



## Mariarayen

NewdestinyX said:


> Pero es más común y correcto decir "Le dio una flor a ella". ¿No te parece?



¡Por supuesto!  Dio una flor a ella es incorrecto.
Fue una broma por otro hilo del foro


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Los complementos con una preposición se llaman:
> 
> Complemento de régimen (CR) / complemento preposicional / Suplemento.
> 
> Estos complementos son idénticos.



Ah -- gracias. Creo que sería mejor que los estudiantes y profesores y todos usásemos los términos mismos cuando referirse a estas cosas; o al menos las mismas abreviaturas. El témino 'regimen' no se usa a menudo. Pero la palabra 'preposicional' sí lo es. Puesto que tú ayuda mucho aquí Pitt y con los demás -- si vamos a usar abreviaturas ¿podemos usar éstas?:

Direct Object = Objeto Directo = Complemento Directo = CD o OD
Indirect Object = Objeto Indirecto = Complemento Indirect = CI o OI
Prepositional Object = Objeto Preposicional = Complemento Preposicional = CP o OP

Creo que coincidimos todos que sabemos estas abreviaturas y términos. Estoy casi seguro de que muy pocos sabrían 'CR'. Soy un profesor de español y nunca la uso ni siquiera había oído "de regimen" hasta que lo mencionaste.

¿Qué te parece?


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Ah -- gracias. Creo que sería mejor que los estudiantes y profesores y todos usásemos los términos mismos cuando referirse a estas cosas; o al menos las mismas abreviaturas. El témino 'regimen' no se usa a menudo. Pero la palabra 'preposicional' sí lo es. Puesto que tú ayuda mucho aquí Pitt y con los demás -- si vamos a usar abreviaturas ¿podemos usar éstas?:
> 
> Direct Object = Objeto Directo = Complemento Directo = CD o OD
> Indirect Object = Objeto Indirecto = Complemento Indirect = CI o OI
> Prepositional Object = Objeto Preposicional = Complemento Preposicional = CP o OP
> 
> Creo que coincidimos todos que sabemos estas abreviaturas y términos. Estoy casi seguro de que muy pocos sabrían 'CR'. Soy un profesor de español y nunca la uso ni siquiera había oído "de regimen" hasta que lo mencionaste.
> 
> ¿Qué te parece?


 
Todos estas denominaciones son posibles. Yo prefiero las denominaciones según el DRAE:

complemento directo = CD
complemento indirecto = CI
complemento de régimen = CR

*complemento*

*~** de régimen.*

*1. *m._ Gram._ *complemento* preposicional exigido o seleccionado por un verbo, adjetivo o sustantivo.

*~** directo.*

*1. *m._ Gram._ Nombre, pronombre, sintagma o proposición en función nominal, que completa el significado de un verbo transitivo.

*~** indirecto.*

*1. *m._ Gram._ Nombre, pronombre, sintagma o proposición en función nominal, que completa el significado de un verbo transitivo o intransitivo, expresando el destinatario o beneficiario de la acción.

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## Mariarayen

En diccionario de la RAE también están objeto directo e indirecto. Complemento preposicional es adecuado, siempre que se acuerde  que "complemento" indica que está exigido por el verbo, y cuando se hable de algún sintagma, palabra o subordinada no exigidas se las denomine "adjunto". Es usada también la denominación CR, pero creo que no está de más agregar la P de preposicional, ya que otros complementos (D e I) son también complementos regidos por el verbo.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Todos estas denominaciones son posibles. Yo prefiero las denominaciones según el DRAE:
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt



Estoy de acuerdo con Mariarayen, la que ha declarado que los CI y CD son 'complementos regidos por el verbo' también. CP/OP son los términos "más" usados entre los estudiantes y los gramáticos. Claro que puedes usar "CR" pero es probable que te los tengas que explicar a otros.


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Ah -- gracias. Creo que sería mejor que los estudiantes y profesores y todos usásemos los términos mismos cuando referirse a estas cosas; o al menos las mismas abreviaturas. El témino 'regimen' no se usa a menudo. Pero la palabra 'preposicional' sí lo es. Puesto que tú ayuda mucho aquí Pitt y con los demás -- si vamos a usar abreviaturas ¿podemos usar éstas?:
> 
> Direct Object = Objeto Directo = Complemento Directo = CD o OD
> Indirect Object = Objeto Indirecto = Complemento Indirect = CI o OI
> Prepositional Object = Objeto Preposicional = Complemento Preposicional = CP o OP
> 
> Creo que coincidimos todos que sabemos estas abreviaturas y términos. Estoy casi seguro de que muy pocos sabrían 'CR'. Soy un profesor de español y nunca la uso ni siquiera había oído "de regimen" hasta que lo mencionaste.
> 
> ¿Qué te parece?


 

La RAE usa la clasificación quen da PITT:

Complemento directo, indirecto y de régimen.

Alarcos Objeto preposicional.
Bello Y Gili y Gaya no lo mencionan.

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> La RAE usa la clasificación quen da PITT:
> 
> Complemento directo, indirecto y de régimen.



Sea como sea -- el resto de los gramáticos usan Objeto Preposicional y eso es lo que se enseña en los institutos/colegios y universidades. De ahí que la gente reconozca el término. Por eso, sugería que usásemos aquí el término CP o OP como sugiere Alarcos, miembro de la RAE. La RAE, como un grupo, está solo en su uso de complemento de regimen. Nadie conoce el término. Opino que es un término de y para la "academía" y no para el estudiante.

Regards,
Grant


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Sea como sea -- el resto de los gramáticos usan Objeto Preposicional y eso es lo que se enseña en los institutos/colegios y universidades. De ahí que la gente reconozca el término. Por eso, sugería que usásemos aquí el término CP o OP como sugiere Alarcos, miembro de la RAE. La RAE, como un grupo, está solo en su uso de complemento de regimen. Nadie conoce el término. Opino que es un término de y para la "academía" y no para el estudiante.
> 
> Regards,
> Grant


 
Es un término de la RAE, y como tal está muy difundido en la obra magistral de Nebrija-Bello. El que usa Objeto preposicional es Alarcos pero la RAE es más universal, el complemento de régimen tiene unas características muy especiales, y hay que saberlo usar.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Con respecto, Pitt, lo que 'piensas' me importa menos que dice la RAE sobre su valor. Muchos piensan que el SE en 'lavarse' es un CD. Pero no lo es.


 

*Lo siento pero PITT está en lo correcto.*
Juan se lava = se = CD.

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> el complemento de régimen tiene unas características muy especiales, y hay que saberlo usar.
> 
> Ivy29



Claro -- sea como sea--eso no tiene nada que ver con el argumento -- el tema es ¿cuál nombre es más común? --  y eso fue lo que discutíamos. Se podría decir que "los objetos preposicionales" también tienen "características muy especiales, y hay que saberlo usar".



Ivy29 said:


> NewdestinyX to Pitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Con respecto, Pitt, lo que 'piensas' me importa menos que dice la RAE sobre su valor. Muchos piensan que el SE en 'lavarse' es un CD. Pero no lo es.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lo siento pero PITT está en lo correcto.*
> Juan se lava = se = CD.
Click to expand...


Vale -- 'funciona como' CD "solo" cuando no hay, mencionada en la oración, la cosa ser lavada. Pero esto apenas sucede. No es practical. "Juan se lava las manos". 
SE=CI
las manos=CD


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Sea como sea -- el resto de los gramáticos usan Objeto Preposicional y eso es lo que se enseña en los institutos/colegios y universidades. De ahí que la gente reconozca el término. Por eso, sugería que usásemos aquí el término CP o OP como sugiere Alarcos, miembro de la RAE. La RAE, como un grupo, está solo en su uso de complemento de regimen. Nadie conoce el término. Opino que es un término de y para la "academía" y no para el estudiante.
> 
> Regards,
> Grant


 
También el DPD usa el término _complemento de régimen_:

*4. complemento de régimen.* Complemento encabezado siempre por una preposición y exigido por el verbo, de forma que, si se suprime, la oración resulta anómala o adquiere otro significado: _La victoria depende de los jugadores; Se empeñó en hacerlo; Me conformo con esto_. También pueden llevar complementos de régimen algunos sustantivos y adjetivos: _Su renuncia al cargo sorprendió a todos; Es propenso a los resfriados._

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> También el DPD usa el término _complemento de régimen_:
> 
> *4. complemento de régimen.* Complemento encabezado siempre por una preposición y exigido por el verbo, de forma que, si se suprime, la oración resulta anómala o adquiere otro significado: _La victoria depende de los jugadores; Se empeñó en hacerlo; Me conformo con esto_. También pueden llevar complementos de régimen algunos sustantivos y adjetivos: _Su renuncia al cargo sorprendió a todos; Es propenso a los resfriados._
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt



Claro, claro -- Todos sabemos que la RAE (DRAE y DPD) usa este término. Pero nadie más (que he podido encontrar) lo usa. Suele ser el caso que se extienden más entre los gramáticos los términos de la RAE . En este caso -- no. 'Complemento de régimen' es algo de la RAE -solo y eso es mi argumento.


----------



## Fcardelle

Hace años creo que se usaba más "suplemento"
Pero ahora lo más usado es "complemento de régimen preposicional (CRP)", que se abrevia a veces a "complemento de régimen", y otras veces a "complemento preposicional". En cualquier caso indica que el verbo "rige" una determinada preposición, en el sentido de que la exige. De ahí el nombre de "complemento de régimen preposicional"


----------



## Jeromed

"Se entregó a la policía", para mí, puede ser interpretado de dos maneras:

1. [Él] se [le] entregó a la policía
[Él] : sujeto elidido
se entregó: verbo pronominal (reflexivo)
[le]: CI redundante (no expresado)
a la policía: complemento indirecto

2. Se entregó [eso] a la policía
Se: sujeto (pronombre impersonal)
entregó: verbo
[eso] : complemento directo elidido
a la policía: complemento indirecto


----------



## NewdestinyX

Jeromed said:


> "Se entregó a la policía", para mí, puede ser interpretado de dos maneras:
> 
> 1. [Él] se [le] entregó a la policía
> [Él] : sujeto elidido
> se entregó: verbo pronominal (reflexivo)
> [le]: CI redundante
> a la policía: complemento indirecto
> 
> 2. Se entregó [eso] a la policía
> Se: sujeto (pronombre impersonal)
> entregó: verbo
> [eso] : complemento directo elidido
> a la policía: complemento indirecto



Mi problema es que si "a la policía" es CI entonces debe aparecer el pronombre de OI superfluo (le). Coincido con tus interpretaciones posibles uno con "entregarse" y otra con "entregar".


----------



## Jeromed

NewdestinyX said:


> Mi problema es que si "a la policía" es CI entonces debe aparecer el pronombre de OI superfluo (le). Coincido con tus interpretaciones posibles uno con "entregarse" y otra con "entregar".


 
El CI superfluo no es necesario en castellano*, aunque es muy común--digamos lo normal--en el lenguaje hablado de América. En el español escrito sí que se omite mucho ese CI redundante.

* Por eso se llama superfluo


----------



## NewdestinyX

Jeromed said:


> El CI superfluo no es necesario en castellano*, aunque es muy común--digamos lo normal--en el lenguaje hablado de América. En el español escrito sí que se omite mucho ese CI redundante.
> 
> * Por eso se llama superfluo



O claro -- estamos totalmente de acuerdo en que el CI redundante no es gramaticalmente necesario -- pero el problema, y es completamente común en España también -- el problema es que el CI redundante es 'tan' común/extendido como para considerarse un error cuando se omite. Y la omisión de ello, "en el español escrito" a que te refieres es una omisión más de los escritos literarios -- y no de los escrito casuales ni de los periódicos, los cuales siguen prefiriendo el CI redundante.

En principal -- ¿No te parece, por los estudiantes, que deberíamos analizar estas oraciones de modo que puedan entenderlas en contextos cotidianos? Como ya sabes -- suelo preferir lo precrito -- pero en este caso -- el pronombre redundante se considera lo prescrito.

A menos que nuestra oración viniese de una novela -- creo que cualquier contexto en el que se consideraría "a la policía" de nuestra oración como CI -- el 'le' redundante también estaría allí. Así que -- sin el 'le' "a la policía" tendría que entenderse como un CP/CR. Y sigo apoyando tu análisis que el verbo puede ser 'entregar' o ' entregarse'.


----------



## Jeromed

NewdestinyX said:


> ... el problema es que el CI redundante es 'tan' común/extendido como para considerarse un error cuando se omite. Y la omisión de ello, "en el español escrito" a que te refieres es una omisión más de los escritos literarios -- y no de los escrito casuales ni de los periódicos, los cuales siguen prefiriendo el CI redundante.
> 
> 
> En principal -- ¿No te parece, por los estudiantes, que deberíamos analizar estas oraciones de modo que puedan entenderlas en contextos cotidianos? Como ya sabes -- suelo preferir lo precrito -- pero en este caso -- el pronombre redundante se considera lo prescrito.
> 
> 
> A menos que nuestra oración viniese de una novela -- creo que cualquier contexto en el que se consideraría "a la policía" de nuestra oración como CI -- el 'le' redundante también estaría allí. Así que -- sin el 'le' "a la policía" tendría que entenderse como un CP/CR.


 
O es error, o no lo es. Y en este caso, no lo es. Además, no conocemos el contexto de la oración en cuestión; es decir, si viene del lenguaje hablado o escrito, del coloquial o del académico.

No sé donde has visto que se trata de algo prescrito. Lo que sí hay que hacer saber a los estudiantes [sin CI redundante, como lo habrás notado] es que el utilizar ese complemento adicional es muy pero muy común en el lenguaje hablado

Y sigo diciendo al colega NewDestiny [sin CI redundante, como lo habrás notado]que el papel que desempeña "a la policía" es el de CI -- con o sin complemento superfluo.


----------



## Fcardelle

Jeromed said:


> "Se entregó a la policía", para mí, puede ser interpretado de dos maneras:
> 
> 1. [Él] se [le] entregó a la policía
> [Él] : sujeto elidido
> se entregó: verbo pronominal (reflexivo)
> [le]: CI redundante (no expresado)
> a la policía: complemento indirecto
> 
> 2. Se entregó [eso] a la policía
> Se: sujeto (pronombre impersonal) se es un pronombre átono y, por tanto, NUNCA puede ser sujeto.
> entregó: verbo
> [eso] : complemento directo elidido
> a la policía: complemento indirecto



Efectivamente, "Se entregó a la policía" puede entenderse de dos formas.
Pero los dos ejemplos de arriba son dos casos de pasiva refleja. De hecho, podríamos construir la siguiente oración que reúne las dos.

Se le entregó eso a la policía.
Se. Su única función es indicar que la frase es pasiva refleja.
Le y "a la policía" son los dos CI. "Le" no es aquí lo que se suele entender por "dativo ético o superfluo"
"eso" es el sujeto paciente. Podemos asegurarlo porque concuerda con el verbo (Se le entregaron esas cosas a la policía)


Efectivamente, hay una segunda interpretación de la frase.
"(El ladrón) se entregó a la policía"
Sigo teniendo dudas de si esta oración ha de considerarse reflexiva o pronominal (en sentido estricto), aunque todos los demás participantes en este hilo aceptan que es reflexiva.
En mi opinión, sería reflexiva si dijéramos "Él se entregó a sí mismo", pero no "Él se entregó a la policía"


----------



## Ivy29

Jeromed said:


> "Se entregó a la policía", para mí, puede ser interpretado de dos maneras:
> 
> 1. [Él] se [le] entregó a la policía
> [Él] : sujeto elidido
> se entregó: verbo pronominal (reflexivo)
> [le]: CI redundante (no expresado)
> a la policía: complemento indirecto
> 
> 2. Se entregó [eso] a la policía
> Se: sujeto (pronombre impersonal)
> entregó: verbo
> [eso] : complemento directo elidido
> a la policía: complemento indirecto


 
Se entregó a la policía. 
(entregarse a la policía).

Aquí es complemento directo. Pues si se reemplaza 'dativo' 'le'l 
Se le entregó a la policía. Cambia de sentido. Alguien lo (REO)  entregó a la policía (IO), y no por voluntad propia.

Ivy29


----------



## pher

Se entrego' a la polici'a:

E'l / ella (sujeto) entrego' (verbo) se (objeto directo) a la polici'a (objeto indirecto).

Se entrego' *a la mu'sica* = Se entrego' *a ella* = Se *le* entrego', porque "le" es el pronombre personal que utilizamos para sustituir a un sustantivo cuando realiza la funcio'n de objeto indirecto. Yo si' diri'a "se entrego' a ella" aunque "la polici'a" sea un nombre colectivo...

"La" lo utilizamos para sustiuir un pronombre personal femenino en funcio'n de objeto directo. Por eso en este ejemplo seri'a incorrecto "Se la entrego'". Si' valdri'a para "Le di la carta y la leyo' enseguida".

Fcardelle, lo del "complemento preposicional": esta' en otro nivel de ana'lisis; ?sabes que' pasa? Que hablamos de "complementos" u "objetos" a nivel de ana'lisis gramatical, es decir, funciones que los conjuntos de palabras desempenian en la determinacio'n del significado de la oracio'n; y de "sintagmas" o "grupos" a un nivel inferior, para referirnos a tipos de palabras que se unen generalmente para dar lugar a un significado infraoracional. Por ejemplo, tenemos sintagma nominal cuando juntamos un nombre con un determinante (opcional) y con un complemento (tambie'n opcional): el coche rojo (ese complemento puede ser un adjetivo, otro nombre en aposicio'n, un grupo preposicional, una oracio'n subordinada...). Y llamamos grupo preposicional al conjunto de palabras formado por una preposicio'n ma's un grupo nominal: "de mi padre".

Bueno, espero no haberos liado m'as...

Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

Fcardelle said:


> Efectivamente, hay una segunda interpretación de la frase.
> "(El ladrón) se entregó a la policía"
> Sigo teniendo dudas de si esta oración ha de considerarse reflexiva o pronominal (en sentido estricto), aunque todos los demás participantes en este hilo aceptan que es reflexiva.
> En mi opinión, sería reflexiva si dijéramos "Él se entregó a sí mismo", pero no "Él se entregó a la policía"



Esto ha sido también mi problema con los análises hasta este punto. Demasiadas posibilidades en el verbo. "Entregarse" puede querer decir:
1)alguien se encontró a sí mismo, involuntariamente, en las manos de.... (Intransitivo/Voz Media)
2)alguien se puso, voluntariamente, a sí mismo en las manos de.... (reflexiva)

"Entregar" es transitivo -- en el cual el sujeto puede omitirse y entendido (eso). O se puede ignorar el agente con la pasiva refleja... 

My head is spinning at this point...


----------



## NewdestinyX

Jeromed said:


> O es error, o no lo es. Y en este caso, no lo es.


¿Quién ha dicho de lo contrario? En este caso -- '*ninguno*' de los dos es incorrecto. Usar el pronombre redundante no es incorrecto. Así que no es un cuestión de error.



> Además, no conocemos el contexto de la oración en cuestión; es decir, si viene del lenguaje hablado o escrito, del coloquial o del académico.


 Claro -- pero en todo el mundo hispánico "lo normal" sería usar "le" y "OI". En eso es el argumento. Aunque es aceptable omitir el pronombre redundante no se hace. De modo que podemos fácilmente percibir algo del contexto. 'A la policía', si fuera OI, se escribiría 'con' el pronombre redundante. ¿Por qué? Porque los dos se usan casi todo el tiempo. El hecho de que sea 'posible' y 'correcto' omitir el pronombre redundante no significa que es común ni normal. Por eso opino que una interpretación de 'a la policía' como OI no es probable.



> No sé donde has visto que se trata de algo prescrito. Lo que sí hay que hacerles saber a los estudiantes [sin CI redundante, como lo habrás notado] es que el utilizar ese complemento adicional es muy pero muy común en el lenguaje hablado


 Lo siento pero en mis estudios y experiencia con el habla y los escritos -- el pronombre redundante es muy común. Lo mas común. Y no recuerdo donde dije que es una cuestión de algo prescrito.



> Y sigo diciendole al colega NewDestiny [sin CI redundante, como lo habrás notado]que el papel que desempeña "a la policía" es el de CI -- con o sin complemento superfluo.


 Mantego que la más probable interpretación es CP puesto que la policía es una destinación. Normalmente un CI es un beneficiario de la acción del verbo. En nuestra oración 'a la policía' parece más como una destinación. Pero coincidiría que ambas interpretacions podrían funcionar.


----------



## Fcardelle

pher said:


> Se entrego' *a la mu'sica* = Se entrego' *a ella* = Se *le* entrego', porque "le" es el pronombre personal que utilizamos para sustituir a un sustantivo cuando realiza la funcio'n de objeto indirecto. Yo si' diri'a "se entrego' a ella" aunque "la polici'a" sea un nombre colectivo...
> 
> "La" lo utilizamos para sustiuir un pronombre personal femenino en funcio'n de objeto directo. Por eso en este ejemplo seri'a incorrecto "Se la entrego'". Si' valdri'a para "Le di la carta y la leyo' enseguida".


Todos conocemos esa distinción lo=CD, le=CI. También se ha hablado del leísmo en este hilo.
Pero sigo sin ver la equivalencia "Se entregó a la policía" = ? "Se le entregó". No creo que la segunda oración pueda significar lo mismo que la primera en ningún caso.
Es mucho más natural decir "Entregó esta cosa a la policía" = "Se la entregó" o
"Entregó el ladrón a la policía" = "Se le entregó", siendo un caso de leísmo aceptado por la Academia, como ya dijeron en este hilo. (aunque es una expresión propia de Sudamérica. En España diríamos "Se lo entregó")




> Fcardelle, lo del "complemento preposicional": esta' en otro nivel de ana'lisis; ?sabes que' pasa? Que hablamos de "complementos" u "objetos" a nivel de ana'lisis gramatical, es decir, funciones que los conjuntos de palabras desempenian en la determinacio'n del significado de la oracio'n; y de "sintagmas" o "grupos" a un nivel inferior, para referirnos a tipos de palabras que se unen generalmente para dar lugar a un significado infraoracional. Por ejemplo, tenemos sintagma nominal cuando juntamos un nombre con un determinante (opcional) y con un complemento (tambie'n opcional): el coche rojo (ese complemento puede ser un adjetivo, otro nombre en aposicio'n, un grupo preposicional, una oracio'n subordinada...). Y llamamos grupo preposicional al conjunto de palabras formado por una preposicio'n ma's un grupo nominal: "de mi padre".


Efectivamente, "complemento preposicional" es una de las funciones que puede realizar un "sintagma preposicional". También puede funcionar como complemento circunstancial, CD (preposición a), CI (a y para), modificador y probablemente me deje alguna.
Aquí estábamos hablando de los distintos nombres que recibe el "complemento preposicional"


----------



## Pitt

Fcardelle said:


> Todos conocemos esa distinción lo=CD, le=CI. También se ha hablado del leísmo en este hilo.
> Pero sigo sin ver la equivalencia "Se entregó a la policía" = ? "Se le entregó". No creo que la segunda oración pueda significar lo mismo que la primera en ningún caso.


 
Por tanto no se trata de un complemento indirecto sino de un complemento de régimen (CR):

Se entregó a la policía [CR] > Se entregó a ella [CR].


----------



## Bocha

*Nota del moderador*
*Hola a todos:*
*Creo que el hilo ha sido muy útil en muchos aspectos, tanto para el análisis de las funciones sintácticas como para la discusión de la terminología. A esta altura se ha hecho muy largo y los argumentos tienden a repetirse. Si bien no podemos afirmar que se haya alcanzado un acuerdo en todos los aspectos, al menos todos han podido expresarse y fundamentar sus ideas en una discusión de tono cordial.*
*Hay otros hilos paralelos abiertos que discuten cuestiones análogas.*
*Éste queda cerrado.*


----------

